# Chev 1 ton, Ebling Custom 16' Boss 9.2VXT 2 yard SnowEx ready to rock!!!



## Triple L

Hay guys, thought I'd post up some pics of my set-up all done and ready to roll...

Pics are with trucks both fully loaded with salt...


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

*Looking good tripleL ..... now we just wait for this storm to roll over us and use our toys!tymusic*


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

That ebling looks like a huge time saver.Are you at all concerned about all the salt its going to get?


----------



## Triple L

Thanks guys!

After a full 12 hours of dinkering around I finally got it right... Had to weld on a new tube and extend the spinner 4" and do alot of final adjustments... Right now the salt spreads perfectly under the ebling and the 4 link support barely gets hit... without extending the spinner it was pretty much a 8' drop spreader LOL


----------



## BoyneCityGuy

Great looking setup! love the 1 ton, looks like a work horse!


----------



## mercer_me

Very nice setups you got there.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Triple L;895533 said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> After a full 12 hours of dinkering around I finally got it right... Had to weld on a new tube and extend the spinner 4" and do alot of final adjustments... Right now the salt spreads perfectly under the ebling and the 4 link support barely gets hit... without extending the spinner it was pretty much a 8' drop spreader LOL


Nice...hope it serves you well. At worst it would make a nice and durable spinner guard or truck jack. JK. Let us know how the ebling works out for you.


----------



## Bajak

Looks like you are definitely ready to rock!

Hope you have time to get some vids of the ebling.


----------



## JD Dave

Nice trucks. At least the Ebling won't get slippery. LOL If you want to work a truck that hard you should have bought a Ford.


----------



## Bruce'sEx

First picture with a load of salt on?


----------



## Mark13

Bruce'sEx;895635 said:


> First picture with a load of salt on?


Going by the text above the picture I would say yes. Otherwise that truck is squatting a lot for no salt load, would be dragging the rear bumper once loaded.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

I'm not sure if its the angle or what but to me it looks like the truck is bowing in the middle. Right at the cab and bed. Looks good though.


----------



## Bruce'sEx

Mark13;895656 said:


> Going by the text above the picture I would say yes. Otherwise that truck is squatting a lot for no salt load, would be dragging the rear bumper once loaded.


Blah didn't notice it said it was fully loaded.


----------



## JD Dave

KL&M Snow Div.;895683 said:


> I'm not sure if its the angle or what but to me it looks like the truck is bowing in the middle. Right at the cab and bed. Looks good though.


Optical illusion due to the old man boards.


----------



## Bajak

Your on a roll. There must be snow in the forecast.



JD Dave;895583 said:


> Nice trucks. At least the Ebling won't get slippery. LOL If you want to work a truck that hard you should have bought a Ford.





JD Dave;895688 said:


> Optical illusion due to the old man boards.


:laughing:


----------



## JD Dave

Bajak;895712 said:


> Your on a roll. There must be snow in the forecast.
> 
> :laughing:


I figure if I drink enough I'll be to relax and sleep for a few hours.


----------



## Bajak

JD Dave;895717 said:


> I figure if I drink enough I'll be to relax and sleep for a few hours.


I know what you mean. :redbounce

I'm going into nocturnal mode this week.


----------



## cda817

Nice Setup. Those trucks have to be pretty close to being overloaded have you ever put them on a scale?


----------



## sven_502

Damn, what does that weigh? Nice setup.


----------



## jomama45

JD Dave;895688 said:


> Optical illusion due to the old man boards.


Glad you said it Dave! Only you can get away with that.

In reality, those 2 trucks look like they're ready to go to work & make some money, which is exactly the the look I prefer. :salute:


----------



## Triple L

Thanks for all the good comments guys!

Both trucks had a full load of salt on.. Hence the humps in the tarps... The 1 ton had 2 ton of salt on plus the backblade, probally wount do that again, I just wanted to see how it handeled the load... I'll be running 1.5 ton all the time, but luckly my first site is less then 5 min away from the shop so its not over loaded for vary long, and with 1.5 ton it holds the weight vary well...

Today was my first push and like JD Dave said on another thread, I dont think i could go back to not having one of these blades, cut my time in half on some lots... The Boss is a champ to... Vary impressed with both blades....

Funny thing is everyone is saying that 1 ton looks like a work horse... But in reality its the complete opposite, that truck worked maby 5 days the whole summer... Its a toy truck but i guess in the winter i load it up with some money making toys instead as you can see in my sig...


----------



## nicksplowing

trucks look great


----------



## terrapro

What is with all the 3/4tons and 1tons, I read on this site you can put a 9.2V, a 2ton spreader, and a 20ft back blade on the back of a 1/2ton! 

Looks good and ready to make some doughnuts payup


----------



## suzuki0702

JD Dave;895583 said:


> Nice trucks. At least the Ebling won't get slippery. LOL If you want to work a truck that hard you should have bought a Ford.


new that was comin! my goodness....nice looking setups theres.. whats the GVW with all that and a full salt hopper? youve gotta be over the GVWR of the truck by a lot!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

You need a little enclosed rumble seat on the back of that truck so you can hire a guy to sit there and watch out for everything. I dont know how you see. 

It really does look great though. Ill have to meet you one day, maybe at the plowing olympics. 

How did you make out with all the controlls. I still havent found the right place for my ebling controller. Right now I just have it on velcro so I can move it around and try it everywhere. I have a handheld western controller and that is more the problem.


----------



## blowerman

So far I'm getting the impression those Ebling blades were a good purchase... Which would be a better purchase, a truck or tractor blade?


----------



## JD Dave

blowerman;902296 said:


> So far I'm getting the impression those Ebling blades were a good purchase... Which would be a better purchase, a truck or tractor blade?


I really thought having one on a pickup would be joke and I was mistaken. What I like about the pickup one is that it actually makes the pickup productive, plus a pickup has a better road speed then a tractor. On the other hand the tractors cost less to run have better visibility and alot of other advantages that you already know. Tough call on what one I'd get if I had to choose. I know once you try one it won't be long untill you want the other one anyway. I seem to like the pickup one better for some reason and I can't believe that. LOL


----------



## Bajak

Let's hear another review. Kitchener must have received some more snow by now.


----------



## Triple L

Here's some pics when i was helping daddy get it done....

4 wheel drive, 3/4 + way to the floor, sliding sideways, I was afraid of stoping on every pass to take a picture cause i knew i wouldnt be able to get it back going... This was about 2" of super super wet stuff...

Midtown - I just hold the controller on my lap, steer, shift and run the Boss with my left hand... I find the ebling requires 1 full hand and both blades sure keeps you busy... I cant imagine how a farmer could run both blades and still be productive with a coffee in the other hand LOL


----------



## PTSolutions

thats a great pic, throw some wings on that boss now and youll be 96% more efficient than what your doing now, lol


----------



## blowerman

Do you run a full pass to the pile and then back over the snow behind you?


----------



## Triple L

Full Pull, lift up 20' before you get to the end so you can back over what you pulled


----------



## EGLC

wow you're really working that truck! Looks good though!


----------



## JD Dave

Nice pics Chad. I almost got dog locked a couple times because I didn't lift soon enough, never got stuck but it was close. How did your salter work?


----------



## JD Dave

Mount your damn controller, if you need help my wife says I'm a professional.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;902526 said:


> Nice pics Chad. I almost got dog locked a couple times because I didn't lift soon enough, never got stuck but it was close. How did your salter work?


works great! these pics are actually from when i ran out of traction... 
How'd you mount your controller? I was thinking hill billy deluxe like adam with a 4X4 post jammed in the cup holder


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;902546 said:


> works great! these pics are actually from when i ran out of traction...
> How'd you mount your controller? I was thinking hill billy deluxe like adam with a 4X4 post jammed in the cup holder


I got some aluminum flat bar and bolted it to the back of the controller and then bent it in position and screwd it down to the side of my cenre console. Ebling sells a really nice floor mount with pedistal.


----------



## Bajak

Triple L;902546 said:


> works great! these pics are actually from when i ran out of traction...


You gotta find the limits.

Looks great Chad. I bet it turns some heads too.
You better negotiate commission with Dave.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

JD Dave;895583 said:


> Nice trucks.) At least the Ebling won't get slippery. LOL If you want to work a truck that hard you should have bought a Ford.


Finally seeing the light, eh Dave?



JD Dave;895717 said:


> I figure if I drink enough I'll be to relax and sleep for a few hours.


:laughing:



Triple L;902407 said:


> Here's some pics when i was helping daddy get it done....
> 
> 4 wheel drive, 3/4 + way to the floor, sliding sideways, I was afraid of stoping on every pass to take a picture cause i knew i wouldnt be able to get it back going... This was about 2" of super super wet stuff...
> 
> Midtown - I just hold the controller on my lap, steer, shift and run the Boss with my left hand... I find the ebling requires 1 full hand and both blades sure keeps you busy...* I cant imagine how a farmer could run both blades and still be productive with a coffee in the other hand LOL*


Ouch, good one though.

Great pics Chad, I knew you'd love it. Looks great with the spreader too.

Looks like you'll be making so much money now that you can afford some more lunches for Dave and me.



Bajak;902577 said:


> You gotta find the limits.
> 
> Looks great Chad. I bet it turns some heads too.
> You better negotiate commission with Dave.


What about me? WHere's my commission?


----------



## Bajak

Mark Oomkes;902588 said:


> What about me? WHere's my commission?


Sorry Mark. I thought you only wanted lunch out of the deal.

You should be getting commission from Plow Site for keeping the BS to a tolerable level through your vigilant patrolls.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Bajak;902606 said:


> Sorry Mark. I thought you only wanted lunch out of the deal.
> 
> You should be getting commission from Plow Site for keeping the BS to a tolerable level through your vigilant patrolls.


Well, some money to pay for diesel when I don't shut my truck off would be helpful.

Maybe you could suggest this to MJD and Charles, not sure they have the same high opinion of my posts. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## 2COR517

I like the "bumper" on the 3/4. I have one too. Really helps from beating up the spinner, and it's a nice place to stand to look in the spreader. I'm going to add risers to mine, and another horizontal piece for more protection.


----------



## Deco

looks like tons o fun !


----------



## T-MAN

Triple L;902546 said:


> How'd you mount your controller? I was thinking hill billy deluxe like adam with a 4X4 post jammed in the cup holder


I made a controller mount for a Jeep Wrangler that used the cup holder. Worked out sweet and was moved when not needed. Just used pvc, and a flat end cap. It fit snug and didnt move.


----------



## ontario026

T-MAN;902702 said:


> I made a controller mount for a Jeep Wrangler that used the cup holder. Worked out sweet and was moved when not needed. Just used pvc, and a flat end cap. It fit snug and didnt move.


in the cup holder???? Then where the Heck do you put your coffee???


----------



## jomama45

ontario026;902874 said:


> in the cup holder???? Then where the Heck do you put your coffee???


Simple, in your belly!


----------



## coral

i have got a nice mount for the boss plow and ebling, ill go get pics, fully removeable, locks into that chevy truck center console, and rests on the cup holders, works awesome........hang on, brb.


----------



## coral

heres the first pic


----------



## coral

i bought the boss factory mounting plate and bent it in a vice, i believe the bend is approx 1 1/4 in from the factory one, to accomodate the controller height so that it sits at the same height as the console.

the ebling control box neede a 1 1/2 filler (i used wood) to match the top height on the boss controller.


----------



## coral

another pic


----------



## coral

here is the last one ...........


----------



## coral

this was the prototype, the 2 other trucks are pretty much the same, except no zip ties, and the wood was spraypainted black, but you get the idea, its mounted solid, the console holds it in place, and its easily removed from the truck off season ..... no damage to the truck.....


----------



## Triple L

right on, thanks for the idea!

I'll probally be doing something similar but i still need atleast 1 cupholder


----------



## coral

you can still use both cup holders actually, the board sits tight to the seat, it will accomodate cans, bottles etc.......... hope it helps..

on another note, i just added the boss wings to our 9'2 , its around 12 wide when straight, 10' wide when in the scoop or vee, and i absolutely love it. thought it might be too much for the truck, but we have had 2 big snows, heavy snows and it has done just fine......its a nice compliment to the ebling


----------



## cet

Chad, what is it like backing over that much snow. Wouldn't that be hard on the truck.


----------



## WIPensFan

When your coming to a stop with the back plow you have to lift gradually to spread the pile, then your not backing over huge piles.

TripleL, I bet next season you put the salter on a seperate truck. The set up looks cool, but is not real nimble. Without the salter you can see better and are more manuverable with the backblade. That means you could save even more time. I know you said the salt won't hit the Ebling but there is always a fine dust blowing around so why subject it to that. You know as well as I that salt kills everything it lands on except french fries.

Also keep in mind if you have 7+" of the heavy wet stuff, that pickup won't pull it very far if at all.


----------



## JD Dave

WIPensFan;903847 said:


> When your coming to a stop with the back plow you have to lift gradually to spread the pile, then your not backing over huge piles.
> 
> TripleL, I bet next season you put the salter on a seperate truck. The set up looks cool, but is not real nimble. Without the salter you can see better and are more manuverable with the backblade. That means you could save even more time. I know you said the salt won't hit the Ebling but there is always a fine dust blowing around so why subject it to that. You know as well as I that salt kills everything it lands on except french fries.
> 
> Also keep in mind if you have 7+" of the heavy wet stuff, that pickup won't pull it very far if at all.


The truck will pull the same amount once you get a path made no matter how much snow there is. Remember this was his first itme running a 16 ft back blade so there is a bit of a learning curve. I agree on the salter liniting his vision but with a 1.5 of salt in it, it allows the truck to pull and push more.


----------



## WIPensFan

The pull plows have limits on trucks, probably not on those big tractors. It's kinda like the tractor and truck pull competitions, once there is to much weight on the back end you come to a stop. The salter will keep you from getting enough momentum going forward, when it's full that is.


----------



## A Man

Triple L;902546 said:


> works great! these pics are actually from when i ran out of traction...
> How'd you mount your controller? I was thinking hill billy deluxe like adam with a 4X4 post jammed in the cup holder


Truck looks great Chad, I haven't had a chance to watch you use it yet but it won't be long before you'll wish you had more accounts! As for the ******* comment and my 4x4 post, I should clarify it was hand crafted from a piece of the finest clear cedar, tapered and hand sanded to a precision fit. Not to mention it smells nice too..........I'll make you one up tomorrow if you're nice!

I'm using mine for the second year now finally after receiving my new controller, almost forgot how awesome the blade is, still not sure i'd ever let an employee use one tho, especially with a salter in the back.


----------



## 2COR517

WIPensFan;904037 said:


> The pull plows have limits on trucks, probably not on those big tractors. It's kinda like the tractor and truck pull competitions, once there is to much weight on the back end you come to a stop.* The salter will keep you from getting enough momentum going forward, when it's full that is.*


Uhh, what? The added weight of spreader and salt *ADDS* momentum.........


----------



## Triple L

Adam - LOL 

I have to agree with 2COR517 - I think the added weight helps alot, 80% of the time I was still using 2wd, even in that heavy stuff... I'll be adding another twin lift ebling to the 2500HD next season... I find the dual purpose rig to be one of the best set-ups going for where im at right now... sure the visability is not the best... but its not any worse with the ebling on, I've always had the back window blocked on a truck year round since i started driving pretty much so im so used to using mirrors i dont even think i'd use the rearview even if there was a clear view... I plow and then salt immediatly as soon as im done, and prefer to do it like that, plus I cant really justify the dedicated salt truck and driver yet...

p.s. I think we should all get JD Dave to put an ebling on his pulling truck... Since this is pretty much as hard on it as that is... LOL


----------



## prostk2

Nice set up----do you find th XT blade has a significant advantage? Just curious--thanks
Good luck with the set-up this year


----------



## Triple L

very impressed with its windrowing abilitys, i find it dosent roll off near as much as any straight blade does... I dont know much, this is my first V... Atleast this thing lifts up unlike that Noway so overall vary happy!


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;904188 said:


> p.s. I think we should all get JD Dave to put an ebling on his pulling truck... Since this is pretty much as hard on it as that is... LOL


My pulling truck would make a great driveway rig, Im sure all my customers would love it.


Triple L;904198 said:


> I dont know much,


At least we can agree on something. LOL  BTW stop being so cheap and buy your dad a back blade for xmas.


----------



## WIPensFan

2COR517;904139 said:


> Uhh, what? The added weight of spreader and salt *ADDS* momentum.........


Maybe if you just have the front plow, or your plowing down hill. Most of the time using a backblade your starting from a dead stop. The backblade acts like an anchor resisting your forward speed. And on top of that it's building up heavy snow as it goes. Remember I said 7+" not 2"! Once he gets that rig in a big storm he'll understand.


----------



## WIPensFan

Triple L;904188 said:


> Adam - LOL
> 
> I have to agree with 2COR517 - I think the added weight helps alot, 80% of the time I was still using 2wd, even in that heavy stuff... I'll be adding another twin lift ebling to the 2500HD next season... I find the dual purpose rig to be one of the best set-ups going for where im at right now... sure the visability is not the best... but its not any worse with the ebling on, I've always had the back window blocked on a truck year round since i started driving pretty much so im so used to using mirrors i dont even think i'd use the rearview even if there was a clear view... I plow and then salt immediatly as soon as im done, and prefer to do it like that, plus I cant really justify the dedicated salt truck and driver yet...
> 
> p.s. I think we should all get JD Dave to put an ebling on his pulling truck... Since this is pretty much as hard on it as that is... LOL


Why are you using 2-wheel drive 80% of the time? It's a 4x4 right. Why not use what you paid extra for.


----------



## JD Dave

WIPensFan;904228 said:


> Maybe if you just have the front plow, or your plowing down hill. Most of the time using a backblade your starting from a dead stop. The backblade acts like an anchor resisting your forward speed. And on top of that it's building up heavy snow as it goes. Remember I said 7+" not 2"! Once he gets that rig in a big storm he'll understand.


The salt acts like ballast and the more you weigh the more you can push or pull. I agree you'll have to use a different plan of attack in a large storms but the ballast help no matter what.


----------



## WIPensFan

I'll have to agree to disagree JD. I wouldn't want the salter in there.


----------



## JD Dave

WIPensFan;904250 said:


> I'll have to agree to disagree JD. I wouldn't want the salter in there.


Either would I but this is a ballast discussion I thought.


----------



## blowerman

WIPensFan;904236 said:


> Why are you using 2-wheel drive 80% of the time? It's a 4x4 right. Why not use what you paid extra for.


If we don't need 4X4, the drivers will plow in 2 wheel.. Why waste the wear and tear in 4?


----------



## WIPensFan

blowerman;904358 said:


> If we don't need 4X4, the drivers will plow in 2 wheel.. Why waste the wear and tear in 4?


They can handle it. Why waste the money for 4x4 then.


----------



## 2COR517

Using 4wd when you don't need it is just adding wear to tires, U-joints, drivelines, and to some degree, wasting fuel.


----------



## Triple L

WIPensFan;904396 said:


> They can handle it. Why waste the money for 4x4 then.


Just wait till you have to redo your front end... Then you'll think twice... If you want to run in 4 wheel the more power to you... But if i choose to run on 2 and dont spin at all cause I put good rubber on my trucks then the more power to me...


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;904218 said:


> My pulling truck would make a great driveway rig, Im sure all my customers would love it.
> 
> At least we can agree on something. LOL  BTW stop being so cheap and buy your dad a back blade for xmas.


LOL, do you not think a brand new truck isn't a good enuff Christmas present


----------



## sven_502

Triple L what kind of tires do you stick on both trucks?


----------



## WIPensFan

2COR517;904421 said:


> Using 4wd when you don't need it is just adding wear to tires, U-joints, drivelines, and to some degree, wasting fuel.


When plowing to make money those things are expected. I honestly don't know anybody that plows with a pickup that does so in 2wd. Tire wear in the snow when plowing is minimal anyway. You must get a more abrasive snow in Maine.


----------



## 2COR517

I am not a cheapskate by any means. Especially when making money. Most importantly, I run very good tires. Mastercraft MSR with studs. REAL snow tires. And they are not 15 inches wide. 235/85/16. And I run ballast. Spreader weighs 700 or so, and another 1200-1500 sand. But I have no problem plowing in 4wd, and if I'm slipping/spinning at all, I push the button. But when I don't need it, I don't like feeling the truck torque up from driveline bind. It's just unnecessary strain, and therefore wear, on the truck.


----------



## tls22

Looks great man...one question...you might have answered it, but w/e. How do you throw salt with the blade in back? In the picture it looks like the blade would block the salt from being thrown out of the spinner.....


----------



## Triple L

I just had to extend the spinner by about 4"... I lift the blade up all the way and it throws underneith it pretty good...


----------



## cet

I was plowing the other night, first night with my 810, I noticed it was a little tuff to push. Plowed for and hour or so, finally figured out I had it in 2wd. I'm a little new to this plowing stuff so it took me a while. If I can plow in 2wd I will but most nights it's in 4wd.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;904626 said:


> LOL, do you not think a brand new truck isn't a good enuff Christmas present


Yeah that's a pretty good present.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

WIPensFan;904037 said:


> The pull plows have limits on trucks, probably not on those big tractors. It's kinda like the tractor and truck pull competitions, once there is to much weight on the back end you come to a stop. The salter will keep you from getting enough momentum going forward, when it's full that is.


Kinda, but not really.



2COR517;904139 said:


> Uhh, what? The added weight of spreader and salt *ADDS* momentum.........


In your little world.



WIPensFan;904228 said:


> Maybe if you just have the front plow, or your plowing down hill. Most of the time using a backblade your starting from a dead stop. The backblade acts like an anchor resisting your forward speed. And on top of that it's building up heavy snow as it goes. Remember I said 7+" not 2"! Once he gets that rig in a big storm he'll understand.


This is accurate, but once you do have forward momentum, it adds to it.

Like JD said, you have to use your head and there is a learning curve. But most storms are not 7"+ so this tool will be useful more often than not and make him more efficient in most storms.

Told someone else, but back blades have been in use for over 50 years. Pretty sure everything that they have seen and made it through pretty much any type of snow we're going to have. In my own experience, everything from 1/2" to 22" on the level and drifts far higher than that.

In reality, the same can be said for the front plow. As more snow builds in front you either lose traction or power or both. But you work around that, same goes for using a back blade.


----------



## BMWSTUD25

AWESOME I cant wait to someday own one of those ebling plows


----------



## WIPensFan

Mark Oomkes;905782 said:


> Kinda, but not really.
> 
> In your little world.
> 
> This is accurate, but once you do have forward momentum, it adds to it.
> 
> Like JD said, you have to use your head and there is a learning curve. But most storms are not 7"+ so this tool will be useful more often than not and make him more efficient in most storms.
> 
> Told someone else, but back blades have been in use for over 50 years. Pretty sure everything that they have seen and made it through pretty much any type of snow we're going to have. In my own experience, everything from 1/2" to 22" on the level and drifts far higher than that.
> 
> In reality, the same can be said for the front plow. As more snow builds in front you either lose traction or power or both. But you work around that, same goes for using a back blade.


Agree with everything you said. I found the limit of my back plows during our major storm here last week. On my residentials the back plow will usually bite down to the pavement, not on 17" of wet stuff though. When you back in the drive you compact the snow so much the backblade won't dig through it to reach the pavement. Therefor you leave 2" of cement snow on 1/2-3/4 of the driveway  When you try to use the front and back together, you make it 20' and come to a dead stop. So you must lift the back to keep momentum. If you don't your stuck right there. I've used my 8' in 13" with no problems, but the snow must be fluffy. I can imagine with a 14-16' blade on a pickup, the snow amount can't be much over 7-8" if heavy and wet. By the way, some of my accounts the city plows had been through once and the bottom of the drives had a wall of snow that was 4-5' high by 5' thick. I could barely bust through it with the truck.


----------



## JDiepstra

Triple L;895533 said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> After a full 12 hours of dinkering around I finally got it right... Had to weld on a new tube and extend the spinner 4" and do alot of final adjustments... Right now the salt spreads perfectly under the ebling and the 4 link support barely gets hit... without extending the spinner it was pretty much a 8' drop spreader LOL


Hey man great plow / salter setup you have there.

What EGT range are you seeing running that tune? Do you plow with it set to kill or is it easy enough to program a lower tune?


----------



## JDiepstra

Oh and I don't want to miss out on all the argueing that is going on in this thread so I also want to say that if you would have put that set up on a Dodge with a Cummins, it would barely notice the load, and, you would never get bogged down from the weight of the snow. The Cummins could pull all the snow you could possibly find and would keep on smiling.


----------



## cretebaby

JDiepstra;906006 said:


> Oh and I don't want to miss out on all the argueing that is going on in this thread so I also want to say that if you would have put that set up on a Dodge with a Cummins, it would barely notice the load, and, you would never get bogged down from the weight of the snow. The Cummins could pull all the snow you could possibly find and would keep on smiling.


----------



## WIPensFan

JDiepstra;906006 said:


> Oh and I don't want to miss out on all the argueing that is going on in this thread so I also want to say that if you would have put that set up on a Dodge with a Cummins, it would barely notice the load, and, you would never get bogged down from the weight of the snow. The Cummins could pull all the snow you could possibly find and would keep on smiling.


Totally disagree with everything you just said


----------



## Mark Oomkes

JDiepstra;906006 said:


> Oh and I don't want to miss out on all the argueing that is going on in this thread so I also want to say that if you would have put that set up on a Dodge with a Cummins, it would barely notice the load, and, you would never get bogged down from the weight of the snow. The Cummins could pull all the snow you could possibly find and would keep on smiling.


You need to go find your bud Big Dave.


----------



## 2COR517

JDiepstra;906006 said:


> Oh and I don't want to miss out on all the argueing that is going on in this thread so I also want to say that if you would have put that set up on a Dodge with a Cummins, it would barely notice the load, and, you would never get bogged down from the weight of the snow. The Cummins could pull all the snow you could possibly find and would keep on smiling.


Hey, what's your belt buckle look like?


----------



## JDiepstra

cretebaby;906018 said:


>





WIPensFan;906052 said:


> Totally disagree with everything you just said





Mark Oomkes;906065 said:


> You need to go find your bud Big Dave.





2COR517;906095 said:


> Hey, what's your belt buckle look like?


I don't have any belt buckles and my truck has yet to fail me. ussmileyflag


----------



## 2COR517

JDiepstra;906106 said:


> I don't have any belt buckles and my truck has yet to fail me. ussmileyflag


Give it time, it's a Dodge automatic behind that Cummins.


----------



## Triple L

JDiepstra;906004 said:


> Hey man great plow / salter setup you have there.
> 
> What EGT range are you seeing running that tune? Do you plow with it set to kill or is it easy enough to program a lower tune?


I run it on level 3 - 150 HP tune regardless of what i do... Seems to be the best for fuel economy and has good power... Tune 2 - 90 HP totally just takes all the turbo out of it and its all motor and worse fuel economy i found so thats why im running #3... Best thing i've boughten for my truck yet... If you dont have a tuner already i recommend getting one!


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;906580 said:


> I run it on level 3 - 150 HP tune regardless of what i do... Seems to be the best for fuel economy and has good power... Tune 2 - 90 HP totally just takes all the turbo out of it and its all motor and worse fuel economy i found so thats why im running #3... Best thing i've boughten for my truck yet... If you dont have a tuner already i recommend getting one!


Chad,
What tuner do you have? Chris (cet) put in Edge Juice back in '04 and its set to #2 and I've never changed it. Would you suggest #3 for that?

BTW, killer setup, I would like something like that for next year as I move to Industrial/Commercial properties and less apartments. I would have hit 20 cars by now with your setup in my tight, full parking lots.


----------



## Triple L

Everythings all good after you loose those 2 extra wheels LOL, joke...

Its JD Daves old tuner from his pulling truck, PPE Hot +2 tuner, pretty much the best dmax tuner around beside efi live... I dont know much about the edge tuner but I'd try turning it up to 3 just for kicks... Its not gonna hurt it hows that sound... between #2 and #3 on the PPE is a night and day differance, Its like #2 the truck has no turbo in it at all, and #3 the turbo seems to spool way earlier and makes good power around 1800 rpm... even my dad is like your truck hauls wayyyy earlier then his, the 09 dosent wake up till about 2600 rpm


----------



## lawnproslawncar

Well Triple L

Over and over again you, JD Dave, and Jon Geer Impress me.


----------



## 01PStroker

Love the salt spreaders nice trucks!!!!


----------



## Triple L

Thanks guys 

The set-ups been working very well with the 40 cm of snow we've gotten so far


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JDiepstra;906006 said:


> Oh and I don't want to miss out on all the argueing that is going on in this thread so I also want to say that if you would have put that set up on a Dodge with a Cummins, it would barely notice the load, and, you would never get bogged down from the weight of the snow. The Cummins could pull all the snow you could possibly find and would keep on smiling.


I'd love you agree with you and even show you with some nice pictures of my cummins - wideout and ebling combo.. but no snow. I wonder how mine would do with leaves? packing peanuts?

Nice Pictures btw Chad! Im still sitting on the fence about what tuner. smarty or ppe


----------



## lawnproslawncar

One Complaint 3L. You need to post some more pictures


----------



## Triple L

Well since everyone here stongly belives my ebling is gonna be rusted out in 2 years I decided to not say much anymore... Cause so far there isnt a spec of rust on it and i dont like to disappoint 

Im working on getting a nice video camera to make some videos for my website and stuff, I'll post up any extra video's when (if) we get any snow


----------



## mossman381

Very nice setup. Have you had any frame trouble? I see the threads with the chevy truck frames that are breaking. I would think that you are giving that frame a workout with all that equipment. Have you done anything to your frame?


----------



## Triple L

Not a worry in the world...

After running a Noway Mega Rev with extension wings making it 11'4" last winter, I didnt bend or break anything with that so I dont think twice about it now having a blade almost 400 lbs lighter on the front, as well as having the ebling on the back taking more weight off of the front end... I have read that to, and was gonna do it last year when i had that mega blade on but I couldnt be more happier with this truck... A 1 ton IMO is the most capable and versitile truck going today


----------



## Mark13

Triple L;972392 said:


> After running a *Noway* Mega Rev with extension wings


:laughing:

1 2 3 5 6 4 7 9 8 there 10 characters.


----------



## WIPensFan

Triple L;972392 said:


> Not a worry in the world...
> 
> After running a Noway Mega Rev with extension wings making it 11'4" last winter, I didnt bend or break anything with that so I dont think twice about it now having a blade almost 400 lbs lighter on the front, as well as having the ebling on the back taking more weight off of the front end... I have read that to, and was gonna do it last year when i had that mega blade on but I couldnt be more happier with this truck... A 1 ton IMO is the most capable and versitile truck going today


Try to remember it's not a dually.

SNAAAAAAP!


----------



## Triple L

Exactly! I dont need no training wheels like you do 

Mark - There called Noways cause Noway will those things push snow and Noway will I ever own another Snoway


----------



## Mark13

Triple L;972744 said:


> Mark - There called Noways cause Noway will those things push snow and Noway will I ever own another Snoway


Ya, I didn't know you had a Rev on the truck before you went to the 9.2. I thought the 9.2 was the first plow you had on it until I saw that you made a post about the Rev then started to find more and more of them that I'd never noticed before.


----------



## lawnproslawncar

I can't believe Noway makes such cheap plows and then tries to go with such a light duty commercial plow that should be built to handle the worst. They seem built for the guy who wants to plow 11 feet of his 30 foot driveway


----------



## Triple L

heres a movie from yesterday...

Keep in mind this was after 20 hours of stright plowing so my co-ordination wasnt the best LOL... Usually I dont miss any little bits of snow


----------



## Triple L

some pics


----------



## JD Dave

The vid turned out really well, you should have let your Dad run the truck though.


----------



## mossman381

Now that is how you get under semi trailers


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare

Triple L;972744 said:


> Exactly! I dont need no training wheels like you do
> 
> Mark - There called Noways cause Noway will those things push snow and Noway will I ever own another Snoway


Last year a Snoway rep told me it was a shame that I don't use their plows. I shoulda told him if he gave me one I would think about it, but that's the only way. lol. I haven't heard great things about them. I will stick with my Western's, and Boss looks fine too.

What's a ball park on an Ebling like that, if you don't mind?

I really like your setup. Diesel's work man.


----------



## Triple L

The twin lift ebling will cost you $7-8000...


----------



## cleansweep007

Great looking equipment you have there. I have been contemplating putting ebling's on our trucks to save time. Judging by your video I am sold.


----------



## WIPensFan

Cool video! That thing really works well. I don't like the snow spilling over the top but maybe you could bolt some curled rubber on it to help that. Can you set the speed it goes up and down? Looks like it's going down real slow.


----------



## Triple L

Usually its not an issue, but that was over 15 cm of snow... I understand what your saying and it could be easily done...

The twin lift is a little slower then the single lift but even if i dont buy a salter capable one i'd still buy the twin lift just because of the power and stregnth... I usually start dropping it a few seconds before I come to a stop and it hasnt bothered me one bit...

Thanks for the compliments guys!


----------



## Triple L

Gotta love the V-XT


----------



## Triple L

...............................


----------



## Grassman09

Is that a Whelen led light on top of the salter? Other then price whats so special about the snowex?


----------



## JD Dave

The windrowing pic looks really good.


----------



## lawnproslawncar

How's the truck holding up Triple L?


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;1016509 said:


> Is that a Whelen led light on top of the salter? Other then price whats so special about the snowex?


Yup we run those Whelen beacons on both trucks, Cant beat the Snow-ex! U dont hear me sayin "I cant spread a 2 acre lot cause my speader is soo slow"...................

Trucks holding up real well, No problems yet knock on wood!


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1018033 said:


> Yup we run those Whelen beacons on both trucks, Cant beat the Snow-ex! U dont hear me sayin "I cant spread a 2 acre lot cause my speader is soo slow"...................
> 
> Trucks holding up real well, No problems yet knock on wood!


LOL. Even some gas ones I've used were too slow. But the snow didn't need to be plowed after I pre salted one time .:laughing:

Where they $300 or something those lights?

The treated salt I used is heavy thick and gooey so that slows the spinner even on 10. It will chuck dry salt far.


----------



## lawnproslawncar

Triple L.
Can you take some pictures of your truck spreading salt? Even if its throwing against your storage pile.


----------



## PTSolutions

> Gotta love the V-XT


amen brother! it really lets you get that snow up and away from the edges.


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;1018626 said:


> Where they $300 or something those lights?


Ya they were a stupid amount of money like that yup, Plus about $75 for the mount I got built... but by far the most coolest stobe ever !!!

Lawnspro - Next time we go out i'll take a pic of it spreading salt... Right now its empty and our 14 day trend looks like no snow so it might be a while....


----------



## lawnproslawncar

That's ok. You can take videos too. Your videos lately have been quite fun to watch. A video of you hauling a$$ with the plow and ebling going would be awesome to see too!


----------



## Triple L

The blade after 1 years use, 23 plowing events and over 250 hours...

Rusted right out just like every one said ah :laughing:


----------



## WIPensFan

Yeah, everything that's painted is fine, what a surprise! How about all the pins, hose fittings and nuts and bolts? Also if it gets washed after every use that would help as well. Glad to hear it's still perfect.


----------



## Triple L

i dont care if its behind a salter or not, either way the pins, nuts and bolts are gonna rust even it it just simply sat outside all winter long and didnt go anywhere


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

your right mine has rusty pins ect just in a few spots and mine only got used maybe 3 times. 

best money I ever spent actually... bought it and it didnt snow. might buy another next year. payup


----------



## lawnproslawncar

Boy oh boy! That thing is gonna turn to rusted powder by July I guess! What ever will Triple L DO!?


----------



## JD Dave

What is that thing anyway?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1029754 said:


> What is that thing anyway?


Its an ice making zamboni I have one and use it at the cobourg out door skating rink.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1029754 said:


> What is that thing anyway?


Its a box grader, you can use it on your driveway... Dont you have a few of them to


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1029812 said:


> Its an ice making zamboni I have one and use it at the cobourg out door skating rink.


Nice that would come in very handy.


Triple L;1029824 said:


> Its a box grader, you can use it on your driveway... Dont you have a few of them to


They would have got more use grading driveways this year.


----------



## lawnproslawncar

JD Dave;1029754 said:


> What is that thing anyway?


I heard it's for hanging weights on for ballast when you use them heavy plows!


----------



## Triple L

some goodies showed up today  
8" wide under frame mounted bags should be able to help out a little xysport


----------



## PTSolutions

how come you got 4 of em? for the white truck as well? what brand did you get?

i run firestone bags on 3 of 4 trucks, excellent investment for less than 300 bucks.


----------



## KMBertog

looks overweight to me...


----------



## Triple L

ProTouchGrounds;1088038 said:


> how come you got 4 of em? for the white truck as well? what brand did you get?
> 
> i run firestone bags on 3 of 4 trucks, excellent investment for less than 300 bucks.


Im kinda getting in the habbit of buying 2 of everything....

I think I'll put the other set on the 2009, it dosent really need them but it cant hurt....

I got them from airbagit.com

I chose these cause of the underframe mount, as I dont like the side frame mount as you cant run wide "turf" tires on in the summer


----------



## musclecarboy

KMBertog;1088128 said:


> looks overweight to me...


Maybe you should write him a ticket


----------



## PTSolutions

the chevy firestone kit mounts under the frame and is rated to 5000lbs cap.

here it is on our 02 HD:


----------



## Triple L

looks good! That's wierd how the top of the bag is on a angle....

I'll post pics up after I install myn this weekend...


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1088290 said:


> looks good! That's wierd how the top of the bag is on a angle....
> 
> I'll post pics up after I install myn this weekend...


The angle must have to do with movement of the axle once its under load. Thats my guess anyways!


----------



## Triple L

Both trucks are ridding like Cadillac's now... Here are pics of the install on the 04 3500 

Overall a superior kit to what I've used in the past which was Air Lift..... All the components are all steel, airlift used plastic crap, bags are wayyy better, they supply a T so both bags fill evenly and you only have 1 input instead of trying to match the air on both bags.... Overall super happy and I'd highly recommend them...

The last pic is with only 40 lbs...


----------



## mossman381

The bags definatly look better then the airlift ones. I got a kit cheap off ebay. Might put some better bags on later. I got the onboard compresser with mine. Love being able to adjust the pressure from the drivers seat


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

hey guys, could you explain what the airbags do?

does it help the ride? just keeps the truck from squating? 

Chad I have seen a pic of your truck before and then now with the bags, it really sits alot higher at the back now.. is that what its sappose to do?


----------



## mossman381

MIDTOWNPC;1090539 said:


> hey guys, could you explain what the airbags do?
> 
> does it help the ride? just keeps the truck from squating?
> 
> Chad I have seen a pic of your truck before and then now with the bags, it really sits alot higher at the back now.. is that what its sappose to do?


They keep the truck level when hauling something heavy. You would not drive around with much air in them unless you need to. They really give a rough ride without a load.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

mossman381;1090547 said:


> They keep the truck level when hauling something heavy. You would not drive around with much air in them unless you need to. They really give a rough ride without a load.


gotcha

thanks.


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1090539 said:


> hey guys, could you explain what the airbags do?
> 
> does it help the ride? just keeps the truck from squating?
> 
> Chad I have seen a pic of your truck before and then now with the bags, it really sits alot higher at the back now.. is that what its sappose to do?


The main purpose of the bags are to prevent sag, With 2 ton of salt on, or a little more, plus the backblade and the salter is alot of weight... about 6000 lbs... You could defentailly tell I had a load on but it wasnt dragging the bumper or squatting very bad... But IMO, the whole thing is, if the truck dosent show the weight, your not gonna get pulled over... Most of the times the trucks that are pulled over are the ones dragging thier bumper, so if it looks good the cops will think your empty and they cant bust you with much to begin with... The bags improve the ride... Right now i have them at 20 lbs on the 2009 and its not much taller but rides even better...

I wouldnt mind getting a onboard compressor in the future for when im at the pulls to air up the tires, but its almost more stuff to go wrong or screw off... My trucks got wayy too much electrical going on already with the plow, salter, backblade, electric fans, stereo, lift pump, electronic anti ruster, I dont have anymore room on the battery terminals


----------



## mossman381

Triple L;1090559 said:


> The bags improve the ride... Right now i have them at 20 lbs on the 2009 and its not much taller but rides even better...


That is interesting. I have mine set at the minimum(5 psi). When I have them at 10 psi or higher the ride is terrible.


----------



## WIPensFan

Why not just use the right truck for the work you're doing?


----------



## Triple L

mossman381;1090584 said:


> That is interesting. I have mine set at the minimum(5 psi). When I have them at 10 psi or higher the ride is terrible.


Really, Thats wierd, on my old half ton they improved the ride night and day, right now with 40 lbs IMO it rides about the same as it usually does, not any worse but not any better....


WIPensFan;1090613 said:


> Why not just use the right truck for the work you're doing?


You worry about what your suppost to be doing and dont worry about what im doing... As it is the right truck for the job... Im not the only person who's ever put airbags on a pickup LOL Thousands of guys have 2 yard salters on the back of 2500's... So now i put a extra plow on the back of a 3500 and now its not the right truck for the job LOL


----------



## WIPensFan

Triple L;1090629 said:


> Really, Thats wierd, on my old half ton they improved the ride night and day, right now with 40 lbs IMO it rides about the same as it usually does, not any worse but not any better....
> 
> You worry about what your suppost to be doing and dont worry about what im doing... As it is the right truck for the job... Im not the only person who's ever put airbags on a pickup LOL Thousands of guys have 2 yard salters on the back of 2500's... So now i put a extra plow on the back of a 3500 and now its not the right truck for the job LOL


Keep up the good work! What am I supposed to be doing?


----------



## Triple L

WIPensFan;1090645 said:


> Keep up the good work! What am I supposed to be doing?


Since you enjoy critiquing my stuff, maby you should worry more about your snow business and salting as it seems as your sig says, that between 2 picks ups with plows and 2 skid steers you salt everything with a little boss tailgate salter? Something dosent add up there....

Keep up the good work!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Triple L;1090629 said:


> Im not the only person who's ever put airbags on a pickup LOL Thousands of guys have 2 yard salters on the back of 2500's


Your right Chad...

We've had airbags on our 250's for 7 or 8 years now. Both have 2 yard salters on them.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

what did you need for the install?
hoist?
jack?


----------



## WIPensFan

Triple L;1090655 said:


> Since you enjoy critiquing my stuff, maby you should worry more about your snow business and salting as it seems as your sig says, that between 2 picks ups with plows and 2 skid steers you salt everything with a little boss tailgate salter? Something dosent add up there....
> 
> Keep up the good work!


I don't do much salting, but what I do, that "little" spreader works great. I wasn't really critiquing you as much as calling you out on using the wrong type of truck for the equipment you have on it. Then to say it rides just fine... bull! You're full of it and always have been.


----------



## 2005_Sierra

WIPensFan;1090613 said:


> Why not just use the right truck for the work you're doing?





Triple L;1090629 said:


> Really, Thats wierd, on my old half ton they improved the ride night and day, right now with 40 lbs IMO it rides about the same as it usually does, not any worse but not any better....
> 
> You worry about what your suppost to be doing and dont worry about what im doing... As it is the right truck for the job... Im not the only person who's ever put airbags on a pickup LOL Thousands of guys have 2 yard salters on the back of 2500's... So now i put a extra plow on the back of a 3500 and now its not the right truck for the job LOL





WIPensFan;1090645 said:


> Keep up the good work! What am I supposed to be doing?





Triple L;1090655 said:


> Since you enjoy critiquing my stuff, maby you should worry more about your snow business and salting as it seems as your sig says, that between 2 picks ups with plows and 2 skid steers you salt everything with a little boss tailgate salter? Something dosent add up there....
> 
> Keep up the good work!





WIPensFan;1090697 said:


> I don't do much salting, but what I do, that "little" spreader works great. I wasn't really critiquing you as much as calling you out on using the wrong type of truck for the equipment you have on it. Then to say it rides just fine... bull! You're full of it and always have been.


----------



## mossman381

WIPensFan;1090613 said:


> Why not just use the right truck for the work you're doing?


Truck is a 1-ton(3500). Should be enough for the job.


----------



## Willman940

"Electric Anti-Ruster" :laughing: but on all honesty I see nothing wrong, smart move if nothing else.

John


----------



## WIPensFan

mossman381;1090747 said:


> Truck is a 1-ton(3500). Should be enough for the job.


Obviously it isn't.


----------



## Triple L

WIPensFan;1090790 said:


> Obviously it isn't.


Wow buddy, your on crack! Obviously IT IS.... Those arnt aftermarket badges, Its a 3500SRW... Guess you've never seen one of those before :salute:


----------



## Triple L

Willman940;1090749 said:


> "Electric Anti-Ruster" :laughing: but on all honesty I see nothing wrong, smart move if nothing else.
> 
> John


That thing works great by the way.... I highly recommend it


----------



## Triple L

WIPensFan;1090697 said:


> Then to say it rides just fine... bull! You're full of it and always have been.


What are you talking about... Sure IT DOES ride just fine.... It's always rode like a tank to begin with, the airbags didnt make it any rougher....


----------



## PTSolutions

what is the gvwr on the srw chevys triple l? i know our 2500HD is 9200gvwr. with the ebling, boss and salter loaded you could very easily be overweight, so technically WIP is right, but he likes to bust balls, but then again im sure you've seen what i tow behind my f350 srw's.


----------



## Triple L

gvwr - 9996 lbs...
Weight with driver and full tank of fuel is 6800 lbs...
I've never said I wasnt a little overweight, but thats not a concern to me....
I know guys who put 5 tonne of salt on the back of a 3500 drw plus the weight of a salter.... So I dont have a worry in the world


----------



## PTSolutions

i think thats what he was getting at

anyways, if i mentioned what our chevy 1ton dump has left the scales at, theyd be jumping down my throat...


----------



## WIPensFan

Triple L;1090559 said:


> The main purpose of the bags are to prevent sag, With 2 ton of salt on, or a little more, plus the backblade and the salter is alot of weight... about 6000 lbs... You could defentailly tell I had a load on but it wasnt dragging the bumper or squatting very bad... But IMO, the whole thing is, if the truck dosent show the weight, your not gonna get pulled over... Most of the times the trucks that are pulled over are the ones dragging thier bumper, so if it looks good the cops will think your empty and they cant bust you with much to begin with... The bags improve the ride... Right now i have them at 20 lbs on the 2009 and its not much taller but rides even better...
> 
> I wouldnt mind getting a onboard compressor in the future for when im at the pulls to air up the tires, but its almost more stuff to go wrong or screw off... My trucks got wayy too much electrical going on already with the plow, salter, backblade, electric fans, stereo, lift pump, electronic anti ruster, I dont have anymore room on the battery terminals


So if you do get pulled over with a full load of salt with the air bags installed are you still in violation? Do the air bags solve your concern of getting pulled over? BTW, the guys looking for these types of violations know that certain loads would be over weight even if the truck "looks" like it's not squating.


----------



## JD Dave

ProTouchGrounds;1090810 said:


> i think thats what he was getting at
> 
> anyways, if i mentioned what our chevy 1ton dump has left the scales at, theyd be jumping down my throat...


My dad picked up a little over 11,000 lbs of salt on our 01 GMC 3500 dually and had a scale ticket to prove it. The funny part is he drove it to breakfast. I was like WTF!!! LOL I think i should get some air bags for it.


----------



## Triple L

ProTouchGrounds;1090810 said:


> i think that's what he was getting at
> 
> anyways, if i mentioned what our chevy 1ton dump has left the scales at, they'd be jumping down my throat...


I agree 100%

Only a few people can just say wow, that's an awesome truck, I've never seen nothing like that before... Talk about ROI and making that truck make as much money as it can...

Its pretty easy to say, any 2500 with a V-box salter in the back is without a doubt overloaded in its gvwr when full of salt... Yet you see thousands of those trucks, Does WIPensfan stop beside everyone of those guys on the street and give them crap and say O wow look, your trucks overloaded! You should get the right truck for the job! Its pretty easy to tell who the jealous ones are and like to be big shots online just because they don't apply much salt and wish they did cause we all know thats where all the money is


----------



## WIPensFan

Triple L;1090815 said:


> I agree 100%
> 
> Only a few people can just say wow, that's an awesome truck, I've never seen nothing like that before... Talk about ROI and making that truck make as much money as it can...
> 
> Its pretty easy to say, any 2500 with a V-box salter in the back is without a doubt overloaded in its gvwr when full of salt... Yet you see thousands of those trucks, Does WIPensfan stop beside everyone of those guys on the street and give them crap and say O wow look, your trucks overloaded! You should get the right truck for the job! Its pretty easy to tell who the jealous ones are and like to be big shots online just because they don't apply much salt and wish they did cause we all know thats where all the money is


:laughing: You didn't answer my question!


----------



## Triple L

WIPensFan;1090811 said:


> So if you do get pulled over with a full load of salt with the air bags installed are you still in violation? Sure, the truck is overweight, but again it goes back to what i just said... Who isn't??? Except you ofcourse Do the air bags solve your concern of getting pulled over? Yes, honestly they do, I've driven by cops with 2 yards of salt on a half ton with bags and cause it was sitting good they didnt knowBTW, the guys looking for these types of violations know that certain loads would be over weight even if the truck "looks" like it's not squating.I guess for your argument you'd like to think like that...


................


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1090682 said:


> what did you need for the install?
> hoist?
> jack?


Just a jack to jack up the frame to slide the bags in place... Then let it down and 4 bolts per bag, 2 thru the frame up top, 2 for under the axle... Very very simple, myn didnt even come with instructions... takes about an hour unless your running an onboard compressor... Only special tool would be a hose cutter to get a clean cut on the airlines and not pinch them, a razor blade would do the same thing....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L;1090836 said:


> Just a jack to jack up the frame to slide the bags in place... Then let it down and 4 bolts per bag, 2 thru the frame up top, 2 for under the axle... Very very simple, myn didnt even come with instructions... takes about an hour unless your running an onboard compressor... Only special tool would be a hose cutter to get a clean cut on the airlines and not pinch them, a razor blade would do the same thing....


sweet! Thanks.

how much does the air inside the bags weight?  :laughing:

I couldn't imagine an ebling on a dually... not sure if they even have that but I think it would be pretty awkward to move around.


----------



## WIPensFan

MIDTOWNPC;1090892 said:


> sweet! Thanks.
> 
> how much does the air inside the bags weight?  :laughing:
> 
> I couldn't imagine an ebling on a dually... not sure if they even have that but I think it would be pretty awkward to move around.


 You must not have a very good imagination. It would be fine.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

WIPensFan;1090955 said:


> You must not have a very good imagination. It would be fine.


it would be fine? I would have expected you to say that it would be too wide.


----------



## WIPensFan

MIDTOWNPC;1090965 said:


> it would be fine? I would have expected you to say that it would be too wide.


Why? Isn't his Ebling a 16'er.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

WIPensFan;1090969 said:


> Why? Isn't his Ebling a 16'er.


I mean before the wings. For a dually you would have to have a huge base blade.


----------



## Jt13speed

Good move with the airbags, and your truck looks so much better now that you took those full length running boards off!


----------



## WIPensFan

MIDTOWNPC;1090971 said:


> I mean before the wings. For a dually you would have to have a huge base blade.


My 8' Daniels scrapes outside the rear wheels of my 1-ton dually.


----------



## bigthom

WOW that is an intense setup...... truck looks a lil unhappy but im sure it'll make u some cash huh. very cool.


----------



## jb1390

My 2500 sits at around 8000 pounds unloaded (with spreader, plow, wings, etc). GVWR is 8600. 

Generally the officers of the law are concerned with other things during a storm (accidents, etc). On a sunny day, I wouldn't recommend driving around loaded like I do during a storm. 

I carry a lot more than 600 pounds of sand/salt when i get loaded up. 

And so does everybody else I see going through those yards. Some people are worse than me. 

12800 I think is the highest number I've seen so far. I also have airbags, for safety (less bouncing in the back, and no bottoming out), looks (doesn't appear to be overloaded makes it less likely someone will want to bother you. And I drive very carefully when loaded. 

Appearances make a big difference-if your operation looks questionable from the beginning, officers will be looking for reasons to ticket you.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

bigthom;1091032 said:


> im sure it'll make u some cash huh.


TripleL makes so much he has one of these in the passenger seat.


----------



## snowman55

gvw is gvw just because everyone else does it is bull. no wonder I'm lowballed I run a legal truck ( either with less salt so stay in gvw or a larger more expensive truck to follow the laws). This in turn raises my operating cost. It cost more to follow the rules and operate safely. dot inspections why bother-medical cards for drivers skip it-new tires run em till their bald- work comp and unemployment no one will know if you don't pay it-taxes just get paid cash- It drives me nuts to sit here and read about people *****ing about lowballers and at the same time they are not operating in a legal or ethical manner. If all plow companies followed the laws prices would have to come up. Its no different than other industries. What if a truck manufacture built a truck with -no anti lock -no airbag-no emission controls-no safety glass-no seatbelts-didn't follow epa and osha regs? they could sell a truck for $10000. Would it work? sure. Would it be a fair comparison to a chevy or ford? no 

That's is a nice truck but your here tooting your horn about how your gonna add bags so you can get by with an overloaded truck.(which is still overloaded- get in an accident and kill someone and that pretty truck will be up for auction)


----------



## jb1390

Snowman 55 it's also illegal to back onto a street. You follow that regulation? 

But you are right, you back out and hit someone, you are at fault. Just as you would be if you get in an accident overloaded. Or while speeding. Or any other law that people tend to break. It's all in the extent. To drive overloaded 5 miles during a storm with low traffic is low risk IMO with reliable equipment that is maintained. 

That's different than saying that everyone that does that might as well be doing so with rusty equipment that's falling apart, bald tires, no license and no insurance, and cheating on their taxes while they're at it.


----------



## snowman55

low risk? That,s not the point running over gvw is illegal and unethical. You get to decide for others on the road what is low risk? It's a cheaper way of doing business. How is it any different than using illegal aliens for labor? Or paying employees cash? Or not paying for dot inspections? Or not securing you load?


----------



## cretebaby

snowman55;1091094 said:


> low risk? That,s not the point running over gvw is illegal and unethical. You get to decide for others on the road what is low risk? It's a cheaper way of doing business. How is it any different than using illegal aliens for labor? Or paying employees cash? Or not paying for dot inspections? Or not securing you load?


It is GVWR, not GVW.

Are you sure it is illegal to run over GVWR?


----------



## jb1390

Snowman 55, do you ever back out onto a road? Answer that before you continue to pass judgment.


----------



## CGM Inc.

definitely want an on-board compressor! so much nicer when you run empty on salt.....
wireless of course!


----------



## Triple L

I feel safer driving a truck that overloaded by a ton and beyond well maintained then some of the vehicles that are out there on the road today... Everyone not driving with winter tires are putting you at risk to... but does anyone care about that? Its ethical to run winter tires in the winter is it not?


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1090892 said:


> I couldn't imagine an ebling on a dually... not sure if they even have that but I think it would be pretty awkward to move around.


Neither could I... and thats why this is the right truck for the job... A dually with an ebling would just be a PITA IMO... Maby for a dedicated salt truck but thats about it...


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1091066 said:


> TripleL makes so much he has one of these in the passenger seat.


HAHAHAHA wayyy too funny


----------



## mossman381

snowman55;1091083 said:


> If all plow companies followed the laws prices would have to come up. Its no different than other industries. What if a truck manufacture built a truck with -no anti lock -no airbag-no emission controls-no safety glass-no seatbelts-didn't follow epa and osha regs? they could sell a truck for $10000. Would it work? sure. Would it be a fair comparison to a chevy or ford? no


That sounds like a good idea. RAISE PRICES :realmad: Everybody thinks that will solve everything. Pretty soon nobody will be able to afford anything let alone snow removal.

And nobody would buy a truck with no anti lock -no airbag-no emission controls-no safety glass-no seatbelts. No matter how cheap it was


----------



## WIPensFan

mossman381;1091297 said:


> That sounds like a good idea. RAISE PRICES :realmad: Everybody thinks that will solve everything. Pretty soon nobody will be able to afford anything let alone snow removal.
> 
> And nobody would buy a truck with no anti lock -no airbag-no emission controls-no safety glass-no seatbelts. No matter how cheap it was


I think they would sell quite a few actually.


----------



## WIPensFan

jb1390;1091176 said:


> Snowman 55, do you ever back out onto a road? Answer that before you continue to pass judgment.


What does backing into the road have to do with anything. Who said it was illegal?


----------



## cet

WIPensFan;1091409 said:


> I think they would sell quite a few actually.


Are you over your FAWR with your 07 and a 8611LP?


----------



## toby4492

....


----------



## WIPensFan

cet;1091423 said:


> Are you over your FAWR with your 07 and a 8611LP?


I don't think so, but I'm not sure of the exact numbers. Do you think it is?


----------



## cet

WIPensFan;1091433 said:


> I don't think so, but I'm not sure of the exact numbers. Do you think it is?


I don't know. I have an 810 on my 09 but it's a diesel, my 07 has a MVP plus 8'6" with wings but it's a diesel also. The only gas truck I have is a 98 with a 9'2" Vee and I bet it's real close if not over. I bet all my diesel trucks are over the FAWR but I can't see plowing with a 7'6" straight blade, might as well use a shovel.

My 07 with diesel and 8' dump box is 9200lbs empty. Plow on the front, salter in the back and I bet as soon as I put salt in I'm over. I put crusher run in on Friday. Seemed like I had nothing in the back and I scaled out at 13,300. Pretty hard to run any 3500 within the legal limits.


----------



## WIPensFan

cet;1091445 said:


> I don't know. I have an 810 on my 09 but it's a diesel, my 07 has a MVP plus 8'6" with wings but it's a diesel also. The only gas truck I have is a 98 with a 9'2" Vee and I bet it's real close if not over. I bet all my diesel trucks are over the FAWR but I can't see plowing with a 7'6" straight blade, might as well use a shovel.
> 
> My 07 with diesel and 8' dump box is 9200lbs empty. Plow on the front, salter in the back and I bet as soon as I put salt in I'm over. I put crusher run in on Friday. Seemed like I had nothing in the back and I scaled out at 13,300. Pretty hard to run any 3500 within the legal limits.


FAWR should be 4670lbs. Blizzard should be under 1000lbs. Truck has a 6.0L gas engine. I would bet it's under. Maybe someone with more knowledge than me about this will chime in.


----------



## cet

WIPensFan;1091450 said:


> FAWR should be 4670lbs. Blizzard should be under 1000lbs. Truck has a 6.0L gas engine. I would bet it's under. Maybe someone with more knowledge than me about this will chime in.


If you have the old Blizzard then your plow weighs 1083 plus the mount. The new one's weigh 990 plus mounts.


----------



## Triple L

WIPensFan;1091450 said:


> FAWR should be 4670lbs. Blizzard should be under 1000lbs. Truck has a 6.0L gas engine. I would bet it's under. Maybe someone with more knowledge than me about this will chime in.


whats the curb weight of your truck?


----------



## WIPensFan

Triple L;1091457 said:


> whats the curb weight of your truck?


I'm not sure.


----------



## Willman940

Triple L;1090799 said:


> That thing works great by the way.... I highly recommend it


How many Jiggawatts does it need?


----------



## mossman381

WIPensFan;1091409 said:


> I think they would sell quite a few actually.


You are right people are dumb enough to buy them. They are called Toyota's :laughing:


----------



## Triple L

WIPensFan;1091460 said:


> I'm not sure.


You know what the funniest thing is about this whole thing... Your preaching about being overweight and how bad it is... and yet you dont even know the curb weight of your own truck! What do you use your 07 dump for in the summer? I bet that truck is overweight 90% of the time... Heck the only way it wouldnt be overweight is with a load of grass clippings... If im assuming correctly its got a dump body on it which can hold about 5-6 yards of mulch... I bet your truck is 8000lbs empty and that only gives you 4000 lbs payload... Which isnt much of anything... And I bet your overweight on your front axle, even if your truck only weighs 7000lbs and 60% of the weight is on the truck axle that 4200 lbs... Now add the 1100 lbs blizzard 8611LP and look who's overweight again! Expecially since you dont salt so you dont have toooo much ballast back there....Kinda funny now when it gets turned around on you and your just as bad if not worse then everyone else LOL


----------



## jb1390

WIPensFan;1091414 said:


> What does backing into the road have to do with anything. Who said it was illegal?


It's illegal in CT. The law is mostly there so that if you cause an accident while backing out you will be at fault. But most plow trucks I see ignore that law too (not that backing a truck onto the road can't be done safely). How bout pushing snow across a roadway? In some rare cases that is necessary too (and can be done carefully and safely), even though technically it is breaking the law. The point is-we all pick our laws and the extent we follow them-speeding at 67 in a 65 is not excessive, but it is still breaking the law.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Im tired of popcorn, anyone got any sour keys candy ? :laughing: pass the drink


----------



## WIPensFan

Triple L;1091619 said:


> You know what the funniest thing is about this whole thing... Your preaching about being overweight and how bad it is... and yet you dont even know the curb weight of your own truck! What do you use your 07 dump for in the summer? I bet that truck is overweight 90% of the time... Heck the only way it wouldnt be overweight is with a load of grass clippings... If im assuming correctly its got a dump body on it which can hold about 5-6 yards of mulch... I bet your truck is 8000lbs empty and that only gives you 4000 lbs payload... Which isnt much of anything... And I bet your overweight on your front axle, even if your truck only weighs 7000lbs and 60% of the weight is on the truck axle that 4200 lbs... Now add the 1100 lbs blizzard 8611LP and look who's overweight again! Expecially since you dont salt so you dont have toooo much ballast back there....Kinda funny now when it gets turned around on you and your just as bad if not worse then everyone else LOL


I was never preaching about being overweight, we do it all the time. You said you were concerned with looking over weight and getting pulled over, so I told you you should have set all your equipment up on a dually truck. I'll find out today what that truck weighs empty just to satisfy you. I want to say it's 8600lbs but I just don't remember. The dump bed and Daniels act as ballest, but there is no doubt that Blizzard is heavy.


----------



## snowman55

6800# curb weight+1000#plow+1200# ebling+800+spreader=9800#+4000#salt=13800# almost 4000# over weight. ON a vehicle with a 3000# rated payload. That is dangerous.

Back into road? sure not illegal here. Plow across road? never! Occasionally speed or break a law unintentionally yes. predetermine how to and plan on it, then come on an international forum and brag about it? no.

Raise prices the solution? no. But noway an outfit can follow the laws at $35/hr.or even $65/hr. Laws are in place to protect the public If you don't like them vote for a change but it's not up to you to determine if they are warranted or not.

People are killed everyday on our roads and alot of the dot enforcement is bs and a hindrance to business ( had a crew of 4 detained by dot for 2 hrs last week as they inspected and weighed the entire truck and trailer only violation found was 1 marker light out, and it worked when they left the shop). but they are doing these stops because of the accidents caused by overloaded and unsafe vehicles on the road.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

MIDTOWNPC;1091648 said:


> Im tired of popcorn, anyone got any sour keys candy ? :laughing: pass the drink


Where's the twizzlers smilie?...


----------



## toby4492




----------



## WIPensFan

Triple L;1091619 said:


> You know what the funniest thing is about this whole thing... Your preaching about being overweight and how bad it is... and yet you dont even know the curb weight of your own truck! What do you use your 07 dump for in the summer? I bet that truck is overweight 90% of the time... Heck the only way it wouldnt be overweight is with a load of grass clippings... If im assuming correctly its got a dump body on it which can hold about 5-6 yards of mulch... I bet your truck is 8000lbs empty and that only gives you 4000 lbs payload... Which isnt much of anything... And I bet your overweight on your front axle, even if your truck only weighs 7000lbs and 60% of the weight is on the truck axle that 4200 lbs... Now add the 1100 lbs blizzard 8611LP and look who's overweight again! Expecially since you dont salt so you dont have toooo much ballast back there....Kinda funny now when it gets turned around on you and your just as bad if not worse then everyone else LOL


Truck is 8240lbs, empty. Front weighs about 3740lbs...rated for 4800lbs. Happy now?


----------



## sven_502

WIPensFan;1091830 said:


> Truck is 8240lbs, empty. Front weighs about 3740lbs...rated for 4800lbs. Happy now?


You're still overweight in the front with the blizzard on, because it will add more than 1000lbs by the time you add the mount, and the leverage that the plow puts on your front axle being so far forward.


----------



## musclecarboy

WIPensFan;1091660 said:


> I was never preaching about being overweight, we do it all the time. You said you were concerned with looking over weight and getting pulled over, so I told you you should have set all your equipment up on a dually truck. I'll find out today what that truck weighs empty just to satisfy you. I want to say it's 8600lbs but I just don't remember. The dump bed and Daniels act as ballest, but there is no doubt that Blizzard is heavy.


WTF difference does a dually make? I doubt Chad would be in any better shape with my truck than his. They're the same (even the colour!) other than the cab and 5th/6th tires.


----------



## Triple L

snowman55;1091710 said:


> 6800# curb weight+1000#plow+1200# ebling+800+spreader=9800#+4000#salt=13800# almost 4000# over weight. ON a vehicle with a 3000# rated payload. That is dangerous.


Your numbers are close but off a little, Plow is 860, ebling is 900, salter is 800 = 9360... plus the salt...

I wouldnt recommend everyone do this but this circumstance is 1 in 100, My shop to my properties is honestly, 1.5 km's up the street, where I dump off 1 ton, and then the next one is 50 feet up the street from there... I honestly dont think it is very dangerous driving 1.5 km's, not even 1 mile down the road at 50km/h, 35mph with a load like that on... Heck I'd put 3 ton on and only do 40 and still not worry... I really dont even have to plate or insure this truck driving that distance... I could get away with a slow moving vehicle sign i bet LOL But the truck is fully plated and insured year round...



musclecarboy;1091970 said:


> WTF difference does a dually make? I doubt Chad would be in any better shape with my truck than his. They're the same (even the colour!) other than the cab and 5th/6th tires.


Couldnt agree more!


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1091997 said:


> Your numbers are close but off a little, Plow is 860, ebling is 900, salter is 800 = 9360... plus the salt...
> 
> I wouldnt recommend everyone do this but this circumstance is 1 in 100, My shop to my properties is honestly, 1.5 km's up the street, where I dump off 1 ton, and then the next one is 50 feet up the street from there... I honestly dont think it is very dangerous driving 1.5 km's, not even 1 mile down the road at 50km/h, 35mph with a load like that on... Heck I'd put 3 ton on and only do 40 and still not worry... I really dont even have to plate or insure this truck driving that distance... I could get away with a slow moving vehicle sign i bet LOL But the truck is fully plated and insured year round...


Hmm... MTO would still find you at 5am I bet


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1092021 said:


> Hmm... MTO would still find you at 5am I bet


Funny thing is everyone is busting my balls for being a little overweight but nobody says boo to JD Dave for having 11,000 lbs of salt on a 1 ton LOL....

I love plowsite

Good thing I take everything said with the biggest grain of salt ever LOL


----------



## WIPensFan

sven_502;1091969 said:


> You're still overweight in the front with the blizzard on, because it will add more than 1000lbs by the time you add the mount, and the leverage that the plow puts on your front axle being so far forward.


You got me, I'm busted. Totally overweight!! Leverage, that's a new one



musclecarboy;1091970 said:


> WTF difference does a dually make? I doubt Chad would be in any better shape with my truck than his. They're the same (even the colour!) other than the cab and 5th/6th tires.


You're wrong the truck would be better suited to carry the weight on the rear end.



Triple L;1091997 said:


> Your numbers are close but off a little, Plow is 860, ebling is 900, salter is 800 = 9360... plus the salt...
> 
> I wouldnt recommend everyone do this but this circumstance is 1 in 100, My shop to my properties is honestly, 1.5 km's up the street, where I dump off 1 ton, and then the next one is 50 feet up the street from there... I honestly dont think it is very dangerous driving 1.5 km's, not even 1 mile down the road at 50km/h, 35mph with a load like that on... Heck I'd put 3 ton on and only do 40 and still not worry... I really dont even have to plate or insure this truck driving that distance... I could get away with a slow moving vehicle sign i bet LOL But the truck is fully plated and insured year round...
> 
> Couldnt agree more!


Shocker!!


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

What I want to know is why everyone cares so much? You don't have to worrie about anything, Its his ticket if he gets stopped, its his problem if he can't stop and hits someone, and its his problem if he breaks something. Non of you are out a dime if anything happens to him while he is in his "OVERLOADED TRUCK". This thread is way off topic.


----------



## WIPensFan

Triple L;1092033 said:


> Funny thing is everyone is busting my balls for being a little overweight but nobody says boo to JD Dave for having 11,000 lbs of salt on a 1 ton LOL....
> 
> I love plowsite
> 
> Good thing I take everything said with the biggest grain of salt ever LOL


That's awesome, throw your friend under the bus. Hell of guy!

You take everything with a grain of salt??:laughing: Whatever.


----------



## cretebaby

WIPensFan;1092036 said:


> Leverage, that's a new one


No offense but if you don't understand that the plow puts more weight on the front axle then what the plow actually weights then you have no business criticizing others trucks.


----------



## WIPensFan

cretebaby;1092041 said:


> No offense but if you don't understand that the plow puts more weight on the axle than what the plow actually weights then you have no business criticizing others trucks.


Your right. Why don't you explain how much more weight it puts on the axle.


----------



## Triple L

WIPensFan;1092040 said:


> That's awesome, throw your friend under the bus. Hell of guy!
> 
> You take everything with a grain of salt??:laughing: Whatever.


I didnt throw him under the bus... He posted it himself, it is what it is, like buddy said, its not my truck, its not my problem, I'm not gonna tell him its right or wrong, its not my business, and it doesent bother me one bit... Im not saying I dont respect his advice and everything he has tought me, Im just saying im not gonna tell him how to run his company... Maby someone should take the hint :waving:

If you think you fire me up, your wrong, I sit hear laughing my head off most of the time... But I have to put a comeback in there sometime....


----------



## cretebaby

WIPensFan;1092047 said:


> Your right. Why don't you explain how much more weight it puts on the axle.


To complicated of formula for this audience.

J/K With out dimensions and wieghts I can't tell you exactly.


----------



## WIPensFan

Triple L;1092052 said:


> I didnt throw him under the bus... He posted it himself, it is what it is, like buddy said, its not my truck, its not my problem, I'm not gonna tell him its right or wrong, its not my business, and it doesent bother me one bit... Maby someone should take the hint :waving:
> 
> If you think you fire me up, your wrong, I sit hear laughing my head off most of the time... But I have to put a comeback in there sometime....


I'd be disappointed if you didn't put a comeback in! This is way better than the same old boring crap on here.


----------



## WIPensFan

cretebaby;1092060 said:


> To complicated of formula for this audience.
> 
> J/K With out dimensions and wieghts I can't tell you exactly.


Ultimately, when the plow is raised, the front axle and tires are holding the weight.


----------



## Triple L

cretebaby;1092060 said:


> To complicated of formula for this audience.
> 
> J/K With out dimensions and wieghts I can't tell you exactly.


I'll make it really really simple for WIP

Take this smilie  do you really think buddy could lift up a mug full of beer thats the size of his head that far away.... I dont know, I do know its would sure weight a whole lot less if he tried lifting it up a inch away from his mouth.... Its a very simple concept, the further away the weight is from the pivit point the more amplified the weight...


----------



## cretebaby

WIPensFan;1092069 said:


> Ultimately, when the plow is raised, the front axle and tires are holding the weight.


Really. 



Triple L;1092071 said:


> I'll make it really really simple for WIP
> 
> Take this smilie  do you really think buddy could lift up a mug full of beer thats the size of his head that far away.... I dont know, I do know its would sure weight a whole lot less if he tried lifting it up a inch away from his mouth.... Its a very simple concept, the further away the weight is from the pivit point the more amplified the weight...


Excellent analogy


----------



## WIPensFan

Triple L;1092071 said:


> I'll make it really really simple for WIP
> 
> Take this smilie  do you really think buddy could lift up a mug full of beer thats the size of his head that far away.... I dont know, I do know its would sure weight a whole lot less if he tried lifting it up a inch away from his mouth.... Its a very simple concept, the further away the weight is from the pivit point the more amplified the weight...


But the plow still weighs the same.


----------



## Triple L

WIPensFan;1092076 said:


> But the plow still weighs the same.


So does the beer mug... But it gets heavier the further it is away from you... And not by adding more beer to it LOL


----------



## WIPensFan

Triple L;1092078 said:


> So does the beer mug... But it gets heavier the further it is away from you... And not by adding more beer to it LOL


The beer mug doesn't get heavier, it gets harder to hold up.


----------



## sven_502

WIPensFan;1092076 said:


> But the plow still weighs the same.


At first I thought you were joking.


----------



## cretebaby

WIPensFan;1092083 said:


> The beer mug doesn't get heavier, it gets harder to hold up.


Do you understand the advantage of a GN/5th wheel trailer vs a bumper hitch trailer?

How about simple machine? Lever and a fulcrum?


----------



## WIPensFan

cretebaby;1092086 said:


> Do you understand the advantage of a GN/5th wheel trailer vs a bumper hitch trailer?
> 
> How about simple machine? Lever and a fulcrum?


I understand what your getting at. I just don't think you know what you're really talking about. If you can explain it better and with 100% certainty, then I'll agree.xysport


----------



## mossman381

Hey Triple L, how many seasons have you run your rear blade for? What engine do you have in the truck?


----------



## Triple L

mossman381;1092098 said:


> Hey Triple L, how many seasons have you run your rear blade for? What engine do you have in the truck?


I outfitted that truck with all new plows just last year... Had a snoway mege rev on it before... Its a LLY duramax with 102,000 km's on it


----------



## cretebaby

WIPensFan;1092092 said:


> I understand what your getting at. I just don't think you know what you're really talking about. If you can explain it better and with 100% certainty, then I'll agree.xysport


The weight hanging or cantilevered in front of the front axle is removing weight from the back axle. The real weight on the front axle will be the amount removed from the back plus the actual weight of the plow. The amount removed from the back axle will depend on wheel base and other variables.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Triple L;1091997 said:


> I really dont even have to plate or insure this truck driving that distance...


Replace your liscence plate with a "Road Maintenance Vehicle" plate like water trucks and sweepers and you might get away with it....maybe.



Triple L;1092033 said:


> Funny thing is everyone is busting my balls for being a little overweight but nobody says boo to JD Dave for having 11,000 lbs of salt on a 1 ton LOL....drinkup:


It wasn't Dave...it was his dad...which I briefly met one night while salting a neighbouring property...and I get the impression he's quick, funny and smart enough to sweet talk his way out of any suprisingly mysteriously awkward overloaded situation.


----------



## WIPensFan

Triple L Movers Inc.


----------



## cretebaby

JohnnyRoyale;1092117 said:


> It wasn't Dave...it was his dad...which I briefly met one night while salting a neighbouring property...and I get the impression he's quick, funny and smart enough to sweet talk his way out of any suprisingly mysteriously awkward overloaded situation.


LOL You have met him indeed.


----------



## cretebaby

WIPensFan;1092118 said:


> Triple L Movers Inc.


Do you think that pink bike is taking weight off the front axle, or should we say wheel?


----------



## WIPensFan

cretebaby;1092116 said:


> The weight hanging or cantilevered in front of the front axle is removing weight from the back axle. The real weight on the front axle will be the amount removed from the back plus the actual weight of the plow. The amount removed from the back axle will depend on wheel base and other variables.


Nope!! Good try though.


----------



## cretebaby

WIPensFan;1092122 said:


> Nope!! Good try though.


Nope to what?


----------



## WIPensFan

cretebaby;1092125 said:


> Nope to what?


Nope to that explanation, and the pink bike!


----------



## cretebaby

WIPensFan;1092128 said:


> Nope to that explanation, and the pink bike!


Then I think you need to explain how it isn't.


----------



## JD Dave

cretebaby;1092119 said:


> LOL You have met him indeed.


Good times. In the last month he got caught doing 80 in a 60 and also talking on his cell phone while driving. He didn't get any coupons as he calls them. LOL


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

WIPensFan;1092092 said:


> I understand what your getting at. I just don't think you know what you're really talking about. If you can explain it better and with 100% certainty, then I'll agree.xysport


I am just following along by reading this thread, but I get it. Its plain and simple in black and white.


----------



## musclecarboy

WIPensFan;1092076 said:


> But the plow still weighs the same.


Ok good, you cleared up the fact that you're as dumb as you seem. If you hold a bucket of water straight out in front of you vs at your side, it will wear you out faster because it has more leverage.

1 + 1 = 2... another simple concept I want to make sure you understand.


----------



## WIPensFan

musclecarboy;1092139 said:


> Ok good, you cleared up the fact that you're as dumb as you seem. If you hold a bucket of water straight out in front of you vs at your side, it will wear you out faster because it has more leverage.
> 
> 1 + 1 = 2... another simple concept I want to make sure you understand.


:laughing: Stop it! Just stop!!


----------



## Triple L

cretebaby;1092133 said:


> Then I think you need to explain how it isn't.





WIPensFan;1092145 said:


> :laughing: Stop it! Just stop!!


So why cant you explain your genius WIp


----------



## WIPensFan

Where the heck is B&B? I bet he can splain it!


----------



## cretebaby

JD Dave;1092135 said:


> Good times. In the last month he got caught doing 80 in a 60 and also talking on his cell phone while driving. He didn't get any coupons as he calls them. LOL


Coupons. :laughing:


----------



## snocrete

.......this is embarrassing.














P.S. Cretebaby, do actually pour any concrete? Or do you just farm, and get on the forums when someone slips up about DOT or truck ratings ? :waving:


----------



## cretebaby

snocrete;1092243 said:


> .......this is embarrassing.
> 
> P.S. Cretebaby, do actually pour any concrete? Or do you just farm, and get on the forums when someone slips up about DOT or truck ratings ? :waving:


D. All of the above.


----------



## WIPensFan

Triple L;1092154 said:


> So why cant you explain your genius WIp


Well, I've tried to read online a little about GAWR and how they apply to the weight of the plow. This may be wrong IDK, the Center of Gravity Trapazoid calculation and amount of Ballast behind the rear axle are the main factors affecting whether or not the plow is exceeding the front GAWR. So it's not as simple as saying because the plow sticks out beyond the front axle it weighs more and causes you to exceed the front GAWR. Their are more factors involved.


----------



## Triple L

Why do you think its says ballast BEHIND THE REAR AXLE....

Same concept LOL


----------



## jb1390

WIPensFan;1092327 said:


> Well, I've tried to read online a little about GAWR and how they apply to the weight of the plow. This may be wrong *IDK*, the Center of Gravity Trapazoid calculation and amount of Ballast behind the rear axle are the main factors affecting whether or not the plow is exceeding the front GAWR. So it's not as simple as saying because the plow sticks out beyond the front axle it weighs more and causes you to exceed the front GAWR. Their are more factors involved.


I assume you mean trapezoid and you meant to say (there are more factors...) I agree with the IDK part.

The explanation given was a pretty decent one-and a good analogy. If the plow was far enough out in front, eventually the front axle would be carrying the entire weight of the truck. Think about kids on a see-saw. A really light kid way out on the end could pick up a really fat one that is closer to the center. That is how leverage works. (also why it is generally recommended to not lift a V in scoop mode) 

Regardless of it "not being that simple" the fact is, that unless you have identical counterweight at the same effective distance behind the rear axle (weight x distance from axle when measured parallel to the ground on a flat surface) as the plow weighs (weight of plow x distance between front axle and COG of the plow), then the plow will have more effective weight on the front axle than the plow itself weighs. 

Without counterweight you are not necessarily over the axle rating, but the calculation is more advanced. If you understand the one above, maybe I could explain that one too. :waving:


----------



## WIPensFan

jb1390;1092483 said:


> I assume you mean trapezoid and you meant to say (there are more factors...) I agree with the IDK part.
> 
> The explanation given was a pretty decent one-and a good analogy. If the plow was far enough out in front, eventually the front axle would be carrying the entire weight of the truck. Think about kids on a see-saw. A really light kid way out on the end could pick up a really fat one that is closer to the center. That is how leverage works. (also why it is generally recommended to not lift a V in scoop mode)
> 
> Regardless of it "not being that simple" the fact is, that unless you have identical counterweight at the same effective distance behind the rear axle (weight x distance from axle when measured parallel to the ground on a flat surface) as the plow weighs (weight of plow x distance between front axle and COG of the plow), then the plow will have more effective weight on the front axle than the plow itself weighs.
> 
> Without counterweight you are not necessarily over the axle rating, but the calculation is more advanced. If you understand the one above, maybe I could explain that one too. :waving:


Go ahead, explain whether or not my 07 dump in my sig is over weight on the front axle.

Couple of spelling mistakes, my bad, thanks for pointing them out. You must be so much more edumacated than me.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

This is entertaining:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## jomama45

WIPensFan;1092507 said:


> Go ahead, explain whether or not my 07 dump in my sig is over weight on the front axle.
> 
> Couple of spelling mistakes, my bad, thanks for pointing them out. You must be so much more edumacated than me.


How about this:

Take your dump truck to a local gravel pit, anywhere with a scale. Drive the front axle on the scale, stop, and take note to what the digital read out states.

Now, go back to the yard, put the plow on the truck, go back to the pit and weigh the front axle again.

Compare the two weights & I think you'll be suprised.....................


----------



## toby4492

jomama45;1092875 said:


> How about this:
> 
> Take your dump truck to a local gravel pit, anywhere with a scale. Drive the front axle on the scale, stop, and take note to what the digital read out states.
> 
> Now, go back to the yard, put the plow on the truck, go back to the pit and weigh the front axle again.
> 
> Compare the two weights & I think you'll be suprised.....................


Now we're getting somewhere.


----------



## WIPensFan

jomama45;1092875 said:


> How about this:
> 
> Take your dump truck to a local gravel pit, anywhere with a scale. Drive the front axle on the scale, stop, and take note to what the digital read out states.
> 
> Now, go back to the yard, put the plow on the truck, go back to the pit and weigh the front axle again.
> 
> Compare the two weights & I think you'll be suprised.....................


Yea I thought about doing that, but the plow is behind so much stuff in the shop, I'm not willing to dig it out yet. When I do, I'll post it up. BTW, I drove it on the scale the other day, the front end weighed 3740lbs. I posted that earlier.


----------



## jomama45

snocrete;1092243
P.S. Cretebaby said:


> How the heck did YOU find this thread, the word "Bobcat" isn't even in it................ :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> WIPensFan;1092992 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea I thought about doing that, but the plow is behind so much stuff in the shop, I'm not willing to dig it out yet. When I do, I'll post it up. BTW, I drove it on the scale the other day, the front end weighed 3740lbs. I posted that earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> So, that only gives you 1060#'s leeway, not enough me thinks.....................
Click to expand...


----------



## WIPensFan

jomama45;1093008 said:


> How the heck did YOU find this thread, the word "Bobcat" isn't even in it................ :laughing:
> 
> So, that only gives you 1060#'s leeway, not enough me thinks.....................


Maybe if I quit eating junk food it will help?


----------



## jomama45

toby4492;1092982 said:


> Now we're getting somewhere.


Something tells me you already know the aswer to this quagmire...................... 

Oh, and Chad, nice set-up BTW. It looks like it serves you well and is very productive. I wouldn't want to come on to your thread and not say something positive about somethign I'm sure you worked hard for.


----------



## snocrete

jomama45;1093008 said:


> How the heck did YOU find this thread, the word "Bobcat" isn't even in it.............*true  , but i also like a good laugh now and again*


....................


----------



## cretebaby

At this rate I may have to borrow my 4 year olds crayons and draw a picture.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

or have them explain it!


----------



## chillman88

Simple leverage my friend.
http://www.enchantedlearning.com/physics/machines/Levers.shtml 
(Hint: The front axle is the fulcrum, the plow is the "effort", the back of the truck is the "load")
Don't Over think it.


----------



## WIPensFan

chillman88;1095199 said:


> Simple leverage my friend.
> http://www.enchantedlearning.com/physics/machines/Levers.shtml
> (Hint: The front axle is the fulcrum, the plow is the "effort", the back of the truck is the "load")
> Don't Over think it.


"Front Axle"- "effort" - "Load" - That's what she said!

Don't over think that.:waving:


----------



## lawnproslawncar

Can we just get back to why the thread was started! Haha

We mustnt make triple L not want to post super awesome pics of his super sweet setup that would make any sane man jealous at one point or time!


----------



## JD Dave

lawnproslawncar;1102343 said:


> Can we just get back to why the thread was started! Haha
> 
> We mustnt make triple L not want to post super awesome pics of his super sweet setup that would make any sane man jealous at one point or time!


Oh god Chad's head is going to swell even bigger then it already is after he reads this.


----------



## lawnproslawncar

JD Dave;1102715 said:


> Oh god Chad's head is going to swell even bigger then it already is after he reads this.


Don't worry Dave, your Johny's with the Eblings and front blades are a notch above the truck setup. But this is coming from a farmer. By the way, don't let this go to your head either. Unless it results in more pics being posted. How long until your crops are all in up there?


----------



## JD Dave

lawnproslawncar;1103155 said:


> Don't worry Dave, your Johny's with the Eblings and front blades are a notch above the truck setup. But this is coming from a farmer. By the way, don't let this go to your head either. Unless it results in more pics being posted. How long until your crops are all in up there?


My head is already as big as it can get, so Chad tells. We're all done with harvest but their is still abit of corn around. The elevators are all full so it's a bit of a slow process. How about you?


----------



## lawnproslawncar

We are strictly dairy at home. Crops have been done for weeks as it all goes for forage. Our cash cropping grain neighbors are going like crazy again after last weeks wind shut them down. There has been a lot of new bins constructed this year as the co-ops are always playing the "maybe we'll take corn today" game.


----------



## dfd9

jomama45;1092875 said:


> How about this:
> 
> Take your dump truck to a local gravel pit, anywhere with a scale. Drive the front axle on the scale, stop, and take note to what the digital read out states.
> 
> Now, go back to the yard, put the plow on the truck, go back to the pit and weigh the front axle again.
> 
> Compare the two weights & I think you\'ll be suprised.....................


This seems waaaay too complicated.


----------



## cretebaby

Can anyone tell me what the weight is at point "a"?


----------



## WIPensFan

2000 lbs.?


----------



## cretebaby

WIPensFan;1106627 said:


> 2000 lbs.?


Yup.

How about now?


----------



## WIPensFan

At point a......should be 2000 still.


----------



## sno commander

WIPensFan;1106642 said:


> At point a......should be 2000 still.


i thinking 1000?


----------



## cretebaby

WIPensFan;1106642 said:


> At point a......should be 2000 still.


Yup. ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## WIPensFan

I can't play anymore crete, I'm going out of town.

Next week the plows will be on the truck and I will post the weight with pics to verify. If you still care.


----------



## cretebaby

WIPensFan;1106654 said:


> I can't play anymore crete, I'm going out of town.
> 
> Next week the plows will be on the truck and I will post the weight with pics to verify. If you still care.


10-4



sno commander;1106645 said:


> i thinking 1000?


Seriously?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

You're both wrong....you forgot to include whatever is holding up the 1000 lb weights.


----------



## cretebaby

JohnnyRoyale;1106660 said:


> You're both wrong....you forgot to include whatever is holding up the 1000 lb weights.


I knew someone would say that.


----------



## WIPensFan

Pics of 2007 1-ton dump on scale with both plows on. Weighed 5280 with just the front cab on the scale. Weighed 5140 with me out of the truck taking the close-up of the numbers pic.( not sure on that because I weigh 240??). Then last one is truck all the way on the scale - 9660. So yes the front axle is over weight but the truck as a whole is legal. I really don't think adding more ballast will make that front plow weigh less. Nor do I think the weight will change by moving the plow closer to the front axle.


----------



## sven_502

Thats because some of your weight would be transfered to the rear axle.


----------



## PTSolutions

technically....you could still get in trouble if your over any axle weight even though the whole truck is under the gvwr.


----------



## cretebaby

WIPensFan;1111369 said:


> . I really don't think adding more ballast will make that front plow weigh less. Nor do I think the weight will change by moving the plow closer to the front axle.


Why not?

To bad you didn't weight with the plow off (or down even).


----------



## WIPensFan

ProTouchGrounds;1111461 said:
 

> technically....you could still get in trouble if your over any axle weight even though the whole truck is under the gvwr.


Yes, you are right.



cretebaby;1111463 said:


> Why not?
> 
> To bad you didn't weight with the plow off (or down even).


Jeez, how many times do you want me to weigh the damn thing! I did weigh it with the plow off. I'm done now, me and Triple L are ridin dirty!


----------



## PTSolutions

> Yes, you are right.


that was strictly from a legal standpoint, since im going to law school next year i decided to get in the mindset...


----------



## WIPensFan

ProTouchGrounds;1111497 said:


> that was strictly from a legal standpoint, since im going to law school next year i decided to get in the mindset...


I'll keep you in mind when I need a lawyer in the future!


----------



## Triple L

A few pics from this week...

The video is currently uploading and will be up shortly...


----------



## Triple L

*Really good ebling video*

The sound sounds good, and you can even crank that sucker up to 1080pHD


----------



## Jelinek61

I really like that tractor. How's the blower working for ya?


----------



## JD Dave

Nice pics and vid. Was that the first time your dad drove the truck he seemed pretty new.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

That truck sounds like an airplane taking off. Cool video.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

Nice sounding truck Chad, what mods do you have done to it?


----------



## Triple L

Jelinek61;1157388 said:


> I really like that tractor. How's the blower working for ya?


Its amazing... I love that tractor... soo useful, we put almost 50 hours on it just this week!!! LOL



JD Dave;1157394 said:


> Nice pics and vid. Was that the first time your dad drove the truck he seemed pretty new.


LOL, I would actually agree, That was the first push of the day on a property I dont ever do, I could have done alot better job... but the pavement isnt mint so you kinda gotta go a bit slow...



RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1157766 said:


> Nice sounding truck Chad, what mods do you have done to it?


Chev 3500 Duramax, Boss V-XT 9.2, 16' Ebling Custom twin lift backblade, Snow-ex V-MAXX 8500, Cold Air Intake, Twin Electric Flex-a-Lite fans, PPE Hot + 2 Tuner, Whelen LED beacon, Pioneer deck w/ nav 
Fass 150 lift pump, turbo back 4" exhaust before the axle exit... EGR blocker plate in the mail yesterday


----------



## lawnproslawncar

OKAY OKAY....I know I'm one who has asked for pics and vids and etc.

But....Did you have to go making me so darn jealous??? I mean...I'm a phone call away from asking the bank...don't even have the work for that kind of productivity!


----------



## lawnproslawncar

Oh...And by the way!



MORE PICS AND VIDS PWEEEZZZZZZ! purplebou


----------



## mossman381

I want the v-plow and the green tractor 

Running a blue light around here would get a person in trouble.


----------



## Triple L

Now that was some seriously heavy snow!!! The wing tip on the VXT is 3' high to put it in perspective

A few more pics for the guys that love the tractor so much... I more less built that yellow blade myself, I got the chance to use it for the first time yesterday myself and damn, does that thing ever work great!

First one was at the local Christmas day perade, It had about 50 highschool girls sitting and running around beside it... It was a good sight LOL


----------



## mossman381

For some reason they will not let you embed video anymore


----------



## Triple L

mossman381;1158092 said:


> I want the v-plow and the green tractor
> 
> Running a blue light around here would get a person in trouble.


The blue light law just came into effect around here recently to... I dont plow any municipal streets and if I did it would be the correct light... We do strictly commericals more less and when your on private property nobody can say squat to begin with... Those Whelen lights were wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy to expensive to not use anymore... Altho I can switch them to amber only


----------



## Triple L

mossman381;1158225 said:


> For some reason they will not let you embed video anymore


nope tried it twice and it didnt work both times


----------



## mossman381

No video of that parade???


----------



## the new boss 92

looking good, you are the reason i want a a vx-t. your veidos really show that they are worth it and can throw snow. good luck this winter!


----------



## lawnproslawncar

I wish I could get some decent pics and vids of us busting open our field lines that we are cutting back. The V-XT is all I'll ever have to use now. Used to take the skid and a few ours of slow work. Did what took 3.5 hrs last night in 45 minutes. Had to V through some 4-5 foot drifts that were 20-40 feet long in spots. Just held the blade up a inch or two and the F-350 powered right through. Won't ever not have a V-XT in my small fleet ever again.


----------



## JD Dave

mossman381;1158225 said:


> For some reason they will not let you embed video anymore


Plowsite disabled the function.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

Triple L;1157904 said:


> Chev 3500 Duramax, 150 lift pump, turbo back 4" exhaust before the axle exit... EGR blocker plate in the mail yesterday


I would love to do that to mine, but I would do that, and it would blow up on me or something bad would happen.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

mossman381;1158243 said:


> No video of that parade???


You into high school girls? 
Is it me or are American high school girls more womanlike than their Canadian competition?


----------



## Triple L

JohnnyRoyale;1158364 said:


> You into high school girls?
> Is it me or are American high school girls more womanlike than their Canadian competition?


LOL they were a little bit young for me but I didnt mind the view


----------



## Triple L

Here's a movie of the 3720 plowing snow...

Now that being said, I'll be the first to admit, this ain't the most productive plowing machine ever built... But it works great for me... We typically start around 1am in the morning, It takes this unit 2.5 - 3 hours to do its sidewalk / internal route, so now its 4... He then straps on the V blade and plows from 4-7 takes breakfast and then plows a back lot at a steel factory from 8-10, then he starts his residential route and is back at the shop around 1 in the afternoon... The operator loves it cause he gets a full 12 hours shift, I love it cause Im getting 3 birds stoned at once ( I favorite trailer park boys quote) and even tho it not the quickest, it sure plows alot of snow in 3-5 hours... Its kinda like a cherry on the top as its primary purpose is sidewalks / internals / residentials machine, plowing is just a very nice advantage to be able to do with a sidewalk unit... not many can do that and it works out very well for me...

Note - this parking lot never gets salted and its always icy, so you'll see the front end sliding around a little


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

Nice Vids Chad. That tractor doesn't seem to do to bad on the ice, Just gotta take it slow.


----------



## mossman381

JohnnyRoyale;1158364 said:


> You into high school girls?
> Is it me or are American high school girls more womanlike than their Canadian competition?


No harm in looking 

Nice vid of the 3720. That is the exact tractor I want. You got any video of the blower on the back? I am not sure I have seen a blower mounted foward like that on the back of a tractor????


----------



## CGM Inc.

How comes you push the snow towards the building? 
Obviously I don't know the property but we try to push away from any structure.

Nice job anyway! Versatility is key IMO no matter what you do.


----------



## Triple L

Cedar Grounds;1158618 said:


> How comes you push the snow towards the building?
> Obviously I don't know the property but we try to push away from any structure.
> 
> Nice job anyway! Versatility is key IMO no matter what you do.


LOL, you need to watch that movie a bit more closely...

There's a 3' grade difference there and another 40' between that building and the snowpile... The contractor that plows that windrows it to my property and we push it all up against his windrows...


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1158394 said:


> Here's a movie of the 3720 plowing snow...
> 
> Note - this parking lot never gets salted and its always icy, so you'll see the front end sliding around a little


Why do you even take on that property?

They say no salt I say no thanks.


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;1158806 said:


> Why do you even take on that property?
> 
> They say no salt I say no thanks.


No salt means no liability and if you get paid well for the plowing who cares about the salt.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1158777 said:


> LOL, you need to watch that movie a bit more closely...
> 
> There's a 3' grade difference there and another 40' between that building and the snowpile... The contractor that plows that windrows it to my property and we push it all up against his windrows...


I kind of figured there was something there, either an island or ditch or such. Getting old and the eyes don't see that good anymore on a blury youtube video


----------



## Grassman09

JD Dave;1158840 said:


> No salt means no liability and if you get paid well for the plowing who cares about the salt.


Thats just it they usually don't pay well.


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;1158848 said:


> Thats just it they usually don't pay well.


I've learnt how easy it is to say no... If your not hurting and dont really care if you get the work or not, then if you get it, thats fine, if not, thats fine to...

I bid an appartment this year, My dad was certain I wouldn't get it, I said aw well, whatever, I'll bid it at this and see what happens, if he says I'm high atleast I'll have alot of room to lower it down a bit... funny thing is, buddy signed up so now it really has alot of gravy on it... Just cause it no salt dosent always mean no gravy


----------



## newhere

What kind of tires are on that deere? They don't look as wide as the normal turf tires deere puts on them.

I'm buying a 4720 on monday and I'm just not sure about the r-4 tires, I don't think they will hook up at all. I have to go up some wicked steep drives with it also.


----------



## Triple L

newhere;1159408 said:


> What kind of tires are on that deere? They don't look as wide as the normal turf tires deere puts on them.
> 
> I'm buying a 4720 on monday and I'm just not sure about the r-4 tires, I don't think they will hook up at all. I have to go up some wicked steep drives with it also.


They are skinny turfs... They work very well, Last year with skid steer type tires we had to use 4wd on very little grade... this year we use it very rarely, turfs are like truck tires and hook up very good and ride soooooo much smoother


----------



## Triple L

Just so you guys know, my second twin lift ebling should be arriving in the next couple weeks... We did it a little different this time to hopefully get a few more inches of extra lift... I'll be putting it on my new 2500HD with another Snowex V MAXX salter... I'll post pictures as soon as it's on... Keep on checking in to see the updates!

Chad


----------



## lude1990

How much do those twin lift eblings run???? if ya dont mind me asking. Im going to get one start of next winter.


----------



## Triple L

lude1990;1162094 said:


> How much do those twin lift eblings run???? if ya dont mind me asking. Im going to get one start of next winter.


If you want one for next winter you NEED to order it in August... These twin lifts are custom and very few and far inbetween.... I ordered myn in September and will be getting it soon... But this one is a little more custom then standard twin lifts, I hope to get atleast another 3-4" of lift out of it for a better spread pattern with the salters

Contact JD Dave for pricing


----------



## greywynd

Something I keep wondering, what happens when you do hit something with a wing? Something's gotta give, just wondering what exactly? 

As much as I'd like to say that it will never happen, there is always that 3am wakeup call that is going to happen sooner or later.......


----------



## goel

Just tagging in so I get the updates...


----------



## lude1990

Triple L;1162099 said:


> If you want one for next winter you NEED to order it in August... These twin lifts are custom and very few and far inbetween.... I ordered myn in September and will be getting it soon... But this one is a little more custom then standard twin lifts, I hope to get atleast another 3-4" of lift out of it for a better spread pattern with the salters
> 
> Contact JD Dave for pricing


I will probly order end of summer or start of fall of 2011. Does the salt hit the blade when your salting??? That is why i want a twin lift so i can put a salter on it. I get ahold of jd dave when the time comes.


----------



## Triple L

greywynd;1162388 said:


> Something I keep wondering, what happens when you do hit something with a wing? Something's gotta give, just wondering what exactly?
> 
> As much as I'd like to say that it will never happen, there is always that 3am wakeup call that is going to happen sooner or later.......


The wings have sheer pins on them so if you smoke something, the pin will snap and the wing will just fold back... I've yet to break anything on my ebling, I ride curbs with it all the time and if the curb has a wave in it or I steer into the curb a little the backblade pushes the back of the truck out sideways as we go down....



lude1990;1162434 said:


> I will probly order end of summer or start of fall of 2011. Does the salt hit the blade when your salting??? That is why i want a twin lift so i can put a salter on it. I get ahold of jd dave when the time comes.


The blade is above the spinner of the salter, but I had to extend the spinner and that screwed the spread pattern so then I had to change the angle of the chute... It works good now but was a bunch on un necessary dikin' around... The plan with the new one is it will lift high enough that I wount have to touch the spinner and everything will work perfectly right from the get go... The second ones going on the truck my dad drives so he wants it to be perfect


----------



## JD Dave

lude1990;1162434 said:


> I will probly order end of summer or start of fall of 2011. Does the salt hit the blade when your salting??? That is why i want a twin lift so i can put a salter on it. I get ahold of jd dave when the time comes.


A normal 16ft is $5750 and twin lift adds about $600.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1162749 said:


> ... The second ones going on the truck my dad drives so he wants it to be perfect


....and you don't


----------



## JD Dave

JD Dave;1162778 said:


> A normal 16ft is $5750 and twin lift adds about $600.


I have to check with Ebling for the exact pricing so please disregard.


----------



## lude1990

Thanks jddave It will be awhile and i will have to talk to them about what triple l is doin with his when i get to ordering it.


----------



## Triple L

lude1990;1163791 said:


> Thanks jddave It will be awhile and i will have to talk to them about what triple l is doin with his when i get to ordering it.


Both my blades have been purchased through JD Dave, so he's the one that really knows whats going on with the twin lifts...

Just don't ask him any really simple questions cause he'll make you feel like the biggest idiot on the planet real quick


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1163811 said:


> Both my blades have been purchased through JD Dave, so he's the one that really knows whats going on with the twin lifts...
> 
> Just don't ask him any really simple questions cause he'll make you feel like the biggest idiot on the planet real quick


You should learn to respect your elders.


----------



## cole22

So how much ballast do you add then... to the front end? LOL I think if you took the front plow off, the front tires might come off the ground on fast acceleration! Nice set up! Let us know how it works... maybe some video!


----------



## Triple L

cole22;1164023 said:


> So how much ballast do you add then... to the front end? LOL I think if you took the front plow off, the front tires might come off the ground on fast acceleration! Nice set up! Let us know how it works... maybe some video!


I take the plow off all the time, I drive around with the ebling, salter and a ton of salt on with no front plow everyday...


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1164240 said:


> I take the plow off all the time, I drive around with the ebling, salter and a ton of salt on with no front plow everyday...


Just so everyone knows Chad drives like an 80 year old grandma. Last time I was with him a bicycle passed us and gave us the finger. LOL


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1164258 said:


> Just so everyone knows Chad drives like an 80 year old grandma. Last time I was with him a bicycle passed us and gave us the finger. LOL


LOL, its called a different way of life when your from a small little hick town... Everyone drives like that here and it's just natural... When I got back I was like man, why's everyone driving soo slow??? Then it all clicked, I'm back home LOL


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1164274 said:


> LOL, its called a different way of life when your from a small little hick town... Everyone drives like that here and it's just natural... When I got back I was like man, why's everyone driving soo slow??? Then it all clicked, I'm back home LOL


Well where in the heck is Adam from? LOL


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1164329 said:


> Well where in the heck is Adam from? LOL


Adam's an exemption to just about EVERYTHING!!!

And your forgetting law enforcement runs in his family


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

JD Dave;1164258 said:
 

> Just so everyone knows Chad drives like an 80 year old grandma. Last time I was with him a bicycle passed us and gave us the finger. LOL


Thats funny right there, I don't care who you are thats funny right there!


----------



## A Man

JD Dave;1164329 said:


> Well where in the heck is Adam from? LOL


KW's a great city and I'm proud to be from here, Chad is simply refering to himself being the "Hick in Town". I'd drive faster but I'm constantly stuck in traffic behind the bicycles Chad's holding up.


----------



## JD Dave

A Man;1164952 said:


> KW's a great city and I'm proud to be from here, Chad is simply refering to himself being the "Hick in Town". I'd drive faster but I'm constantly stuck in traffic behind the bicycles Chad's holding up.


LOL He just straight pipes his truck to make it sound fast.


----------



## Triple L

Ya I am the hick of the town... Well I'm not the worst... I dont wear my cowboy boots everywhere like the hick Adam has working for him... Maby thats why I knew he'd be one of your best drivers...

And Daves right about the Duramax, Its really really quick but very rarely gets stepped on...

Once again today, When I got back from Toronto, Why's everyone driving so slow, O ya, thats right, Im back home.... LOL

But, I sure dont miss the stop and go on the highways...


----------



## CGM Inc.

A Man;1164952 said:


> KW's a great city and I'm proud to be from here, Chad is simply refering to himself being the "Hick in Town". I'd drive faster but I'm constantly stuck in traffic behind the bicycles Chad's holding up.


X2! Used to life there for the past 11 years!
But we all agree in our family that we don't miss KW


----------



## Triple L

Cedar Grounds;1165085 said:


> But we all agree in our family that we don't miss KW


Wow thats interesting!

I love KW also and this is where I'd choose to live if I was given a choice.... Now thats the real life choice thinking of work a little bit to... Not the dreamers choice


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1165092 said:


> Wow thats interesting!
> 
> I love KW also and this is where I'd choose to live if I was given a choice.... Now thats the real life choice thinking of work a little bit to... Not the dreamers choice


I was worried as well, we are back in KW every week for German school and to see friends. My kids love being in school in Milton and are very thankful that we moved. Helps me also in doing what I'm doing if the family wouldn't be happy I had to change things quickly.

KW got very snooty since RIM is in town, Waterloo more so than Kitchener.


----------



## Grassman09

Cedar Grounds;1165169 said:


> My kids love being in school in Milton


WOW that's weird. Your kids sound very normal. They have been brain washed by the lower class that like to spit on your truck as you plow there condo out so they can get out to buy there crack.

Back on topic where does your spinner sit off the salter it hang a lil bellow the bumper Chad?


----------



## dfd9

Triple L;1165026 said:


> Ya I am the hick of the town... Well I\'m not the worst...


Not so sure, I heard you get pretty excited aboot corn on the cob at restaurants.


----------



## Triple L

dfd9;1166295 said:


> Not so sure, I heard you get pretty excited aboot corn on the cob at restaurants.


LOL, How in the heck did you know that? you cant get that at our resturants here so ya, that was pretty cool...


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1166421 said:


> LOL, How in the heck did you know that? you cant get that at our resturants here so ya, that was pretty cool...


Yeah, Mark must have mentioned it somewhere.


----------



## lawnproslawncar

Hey did I mention...glad to see that ebling is all rusted out from that spreader spray! Lol


----------



## Triple L

lawnproslawncar;1169599 said:


> Hey did I mention...glad to see that ebling is all rusted out from that spreader spray! Lol


LOL, point out the rust!!!! Only thing is the pins show a little bit of colour to them... other then that its still near perfect...

If it was sooooo F'd up do you really think I'd buy another one??? LOL


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1169653 said:


> LOL, point out the rust!!!! Only thing is the pins show a little bit of colour to them... other then that its still near perfect...
> 
> If it was sooooo F'd up do you really think I'd buy another one??? LOL


He was joking, lighten up. LOL


----------



## lawnproslawncar

Triple L;1169653 said:


> LOL, point out the rust!!!! Only thing is the pins show a little bit of colour to them... other then that its still near perfect...
> 
> If it was sooooo F'd up do you really think I'd buy another one??? LOL


I thought it was hilarious how guys were trying to say that it will be rusted out in a year.


----------



## Triple L

lawnproslawncar;1169850 said:


> I thought it was hilarious how guys were trying to say that it will be rusted out in a year.


Ya I'm not sure exactly who that all was, but I actually thought it was you that said that... Thats why I responded the way I did... sorry...

It is pretty funny tho, 1/4" plate or whatever size it is is gonna rust out in a year cause it gets a bit of salt dust on it, but the frame of thier trucks is good for 20 HAHAHAHAHA, ya OK


----------



## lawnproslawncar

Well them chevys might not make 20. I know my ford is good for that long 

Burnnnnn


----------



## Grassman09

Come on gets us some pictures with a recent date and not just forward the date on your cam to today's date. Hold up a Toronto sunshine girl with a recent date up top of page.


----------



## White Gardens

Triple L.

I know you made the comment early in the thread about duallys being a truck with training wheels.

I personally think you should upgrade to a dually, just for the safety factor. Your truck is severely over weight with the salter, plow, and ebling even before you add salt to the spreader.. Even with suspension mods, your braking power isn't enough to handle all that.

That and if you are going down the road, and you blow one of your rear tires, you still have another to keep you stable.

Just some food for thought, not trying to be aggressive with my opinion at all.


----------



## Triple L

White Gardens;1170073 said:


> Triple L.
> 
> I know you made the comment early in the thread about duallys being a truck with training wheels.
> 
> I personally think you should upgrade to a dually, just for the safety factor. Your truck is severely over weight with the salter, plow, and ebling even before you add salt to the spreader.. Even with suspension mods, your braking power isn't enough to handle all that.
> 
> That and if you are going down the road, and you blow one of your rear tires, you still have another to keep you stable.
> 
> Just some food for thought, not trying to be aggressive with my opinion at all.


Its actually not overweight with everything on, I can put 500 lbs of salt on before I'm getting to the GVWR...

My truck is a 1 ton and I positivly will not ever upgrade to a dually... The dually has no greater breaking power then a srw does... I appreciate your concern but my dad built tires for 29.667 years so he knows a thing or two about tires and everythings all good... I just put brand new slotted rotors on and pro series ceramic pads on a few months ago so I really dont have a worry in the world... I plow a 1.5 acre lot loaded up first before I start dumping salt... Everything works great.... And to top it off all my lots are honestly 2 minutes up the street from the shop... If it broke down or blew up I'd get a loader over there to pick the back side of it up and we'd push it back home LOL


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;1170039 said:


> Come on gets us some pictures with a recent date and not just forward the date on your cam to today's date. Hold up a Toronto sunshine girl with a recent date up top of page.


Not to be a ***** but you coulda staired at it for hours upon hours if you woulda came to the get together at my shop....

Plus I think it was you that said "Chad's too busy painting and waxing his ebling" so I dont have time to take pictures cause Im ooooo soo busy everyday doing that LOL

Does your chrome still shine your back bumper, once it stops shining the paint on my ebling will stop shining also


----------



## Triple L

lawnproslawncar;1169962 said:


> Well them chevys might not make 20. I know my ford is good for that long
> 
> Burnnnnn


Atleast my chevys actually have a full frame, not 1 chevy frame cut in half like on your fords  LOL


----------



## lawnproslawncar

Yeah yeah....atleast both of our trucks are 1 ton srw!


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1170264 said:


> Not to be a ***** but you coulda staired at it for hours upon hours if you woulda came to the get together at my shop....
> 
> Plus I think it was you that said "Chad's too busy painting and waxing his ebling" so I dont have time to take pictures cause Im ooooo soo busy everyday doing that LOL
> 
> Does your chrome still shine your back bumper, once it stops shining the paint on my ebling will stop shining also


I'll have to look at it sometime. Keep painting and waxing it.


----------



## lawnproslawncar

Hey wait...when is the next get together? I need a dam vacation.


----------



## newhere

Triple L;1161302 said:


> They are skinny turfs... They work very well, Last year with skid steer type tires we had to use 4wd on very little grade... this year we use it very rarely, turfs are like truck tires and hook up very good and ride soooooo much smoother


Would you be able to tell me what brand those are and maybe the tread style if it is listed on them?

I'm guessing they are goodyear soft trac's


----------



## goel

Hey Chad,

Any Chance we could get a couple of pictures of the guts and gimbits and where they are mounted. I have seen pics of them without the salter and they are in the back of the truck - some right at the tailgate. 

Where did yours get put.

Thanks


----------



## Triple L

goel;1185140 said:


> Hey Chad,
> 
> Any Chance we could get a couple of pictures of the guts and gimbits and where they are mounted. I have seen pics of them without the salter and they are in the back of the truck - some right at the tailgate.
> 
> Where did yours get put.
> 
> Thanks


Here's some pics...

Since JD DAVE and AMAN always bug me about driving like a grandma, this morning I tuned the salt truck out and took er for a rip


----------



## Triple L

New Plow Movie clearing up the eblings snow... Crank it up to hear the spaceship jetliner taking off LOL


----------



## PTSolutions

Nice vid! Good tune also, keep em coming.


----------



## Triple L

ProTouchGrounds;1188177 said:


> Nice vid! Good tune also, keep em coming.


Thanks! I've been watching the # of views and the lack of comments and have been thinking to myself a bit... I guess its better if they dont got nothing nice to say then dont say nothing at all... Kinda why I added that first song to video... I love the line "If you don't like me buddy thats O.K., I ain't gonna let it wreck my day..." Thought when someone asks a question and I awnser it with pictures they were asking for they would atleast reply tho...


----------



## snowplowchick

You must be trying to stay awake, with your head stuck out the window in all that snow dust.

lol

You have better taste in music than some other guys on here. 

Nice video.

Why do you plow in tow mode though? I see tow mode in your photos above.


----------



## Triple L

I dont usually plow in Tow Haul.... I use it when I'm ripping on the truck tho as its much better on the trans.... When I plow strickly in 1st and Reverse... Alot easier on the trans as well, No un necessary shifting into second then back into first all the time... Tow haul would also kinda prevent that but I just find it easier to rip the shifter all the way down to the bottom....

Atleast someone knows what decent music sounds like LOL


----------



## dmcarpentry

looks great and your right great tune when is the new ebling coming?


----------



## Triple L

I'm really hoping for this coming week!

I can't wait either...


----------



## musclecarboy

Turn the damn country boy music off! LOL


----------



## JD Dave

This is Chads theme song.


----------



## WIPensFan

JD Dave;1188683 said:


> This is Chads theme song.


I thought it was this


----------



## goel

Chad,
Curious how you extended your spinner shaft or did you replace it with a custom made one?
From a guy that has a bent spinner shaft.....
Thanks


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1188683 said:


> This is Chads theme song.


HAHAHA Any Jason Aldean song is pretty good! I can list off a whole bunch but his newest record is simply awesome!

Did you ever throw that copy I gave you the cd player yet dave?


----------



## Triple L

goel;1188770 said:


> Chad,
> Curious how you extended your spinner shaft or did you replace it with a custom made one?
> From a guy that has a bent spinner shaft.....
> Thanks


What I did is just drilled and tapped the piece of pipe on the spinner further up and then bolted it on... Now they dont overlap by 6 or 8" anymore but I havent had a problem... Simple and easy... Then you just have to adjust the chute to correct the spread pattern.... THE NEW EBLING should not require any changes at all to the spreader and I'll let you guys know how it works out!

Fixin the bent shaft isnt all that hard... Take it apart, take the shaft out and then press it threw a piece of pipe and it will straighten it out.... I know cause we've done it in the past on this salter, but I havent had a problem since the addition of the Ebling...


----------



## EGLC

is your speedometer broken?? if so the cluster panel is warrantied up to 100k i believe....its a hidden warranty...when i went into my chevy dealer they had no idea what i was talking about haha


----------



## Triple L

EGLC;1188922 said:


> is your speedometer broken?? if so the cluster panel is warrantied up to 100k i believe....its a hidden warranty...when i went into my chevy dealer they had no idea what i was talking about haha


how many years do you know?


----------



## PlatinumService

broken speedo, country music, diesel straight piped d max, plowing snow, 

thats how its done


----------



## CGM Inc.

PlatinumService;1189046 said:


> broken speedo, country music, diesel straight piped d max, plowing snow,
> 
> thats how its done


 not for me!


----------



## PlatinumService

Cedar Grounds;1189147 said:


> not for me!


making sure you dont exceed 10 mph in reverse?, classical music? (not knocking it i dont mind it on occision), half ton gasser salting? (cre?)


----------



## Triple L

Cedar Grounds;1189147 said:


> not for me!


HAHAHA, Stefan's just saying that cause I'm gonna blow the doors off his Durango this summer after I add a nice ATS Extreme Transmission with bilit everything and a co-polit that I just bought!!! it'll be able to handle the power just nice 

Triple L = Hillbilly Deluxe, Slick Pick-em-up trucks, Big Timin' in a small town


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

Chad, you should rock out to this song next time.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1189431 said:


> HAHAHA, Stefan's just saying that cause I'm gonna blow the doors off his Durango this summer :


Wonder what that has to do with plowing to Country music pumpkin:
I stick my 26" race tires on and let you see the tail pipes....


----------



## JD Dave

Cedar Grounds;1189536 said:


> Wonder what that has to do with plowing to Country music pumpkin:
> I stick my 26" race tires on and let you see the tail pipes....


Better bring a helmet. LOL


----------



## PlatinumService

gtg at cayuga test and tune friday this summer?


----------



## Grassman09

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1189433 said:


> Chad, you should rock out to this song next time.


Think this is more his style..






Maybe a lil WHAM...


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;1189933 said:


> Think this is more his style..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe a lil WHAM...


Talk about 2 wasted clicks!!!

You should be recieving an invoice in the mail for the wasted time


----------



## erkoehler

Triple L;1188518 said:


> I'm really hoping for this coming week!
> 
> I can't wait either...


That makes two of us! I'm sending a guy on Wednesday to do the pickup.


----------



## lude1990

Any pics and video of the new ebling working??? Im really interested to see it


----------



## Triple L

lude1990;1192858 said:


> Any pics and video of the new ebling working??? Im really interested to see it


We're going down to pick them up next week now... We got alot of snow this week and I didnt feel like making a 20 hour drive after all that... I will post pics when its picked up and after I install it...

Here are a few pics for the time being,

Pic 1 - A typical "snowcone" 

Pic 2 - I offically feel like I'm driving an old dinosaur now LOL... Being in the landscape industry, usually around 2000 hours everything is more less done or on its way out... But my trucks still running strong! Out of the 4 trucks I've owned, I've never owned a truck with more then 100,000 km's on it and this one just turned over 105,000...


----------



## PTSolutions

very nice Triple L, our 02 HD has about 120K on it, and those were hard miles. It got a plow as soon as we bought it and has been towing every summer as well. overall its been a good truck.


----------



## lude1990

sweet ill be looking fowardto seeing it as it is the one i will probly be getting for my truck since ill be putting a sander on my flatbed truck


----------



## PlatinumService

Triple L;1196247 said:


> Pic 2 - I offically feel like I'm driving an old dinosaur now LOL... Being in the landscape industry, usually around 2000 hours everything is more less done or on its way out... But my trucks still running strong! Out of the 4 trucks I've owned, I've never owned a truck with more then 100,000 km's on it and this one just turned over 105,000...


oh well you are in luck i have 300,000 on mine now and just under 6000 hours.. you will just have to keep that truck until you retire.


----------



## Triple L

A few cool pics from this weeks storms  :salute:

 Chad


----------



## PlatinumService

is there ever too much snow that you cant push and spin your tires? or with the weight of the salt/ salter you can push through almost anything?


----------



## mossman381

That first pic is pretty cool.


----------



## Triple L

PlatinumService;1203311 said:


> is there ever too much snow that you cant push and spin your tires? or with the weight of the salt/ salter you can push through almost anything?


The 3rd picture I was actually pulling and pushing all that in 2wd... Toward the end I backed off and slipped it into 4wd and let me tell you... Holy geez did it take some persuasion to get that load rolling again LOL

Most of the time I dont have a problem but if you do, you can just lift up the ebling a bit to put some more pressure on the rear tires and away you go.... I still plow 70% of my stuff in 2wd...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I can't plow anything in 2 wheel with my v and ebling. I dont have a salter and there is no additional weight. I see you push alot with your front and then load up the back. I usually just use the back and put the front blade down a bit angled to one side or in scoup
I find the way you do it, the front blade scrapes nice and then the over spill kind of gets leveled out by the ebling if you lift it up.

i know i know its cause its a dodge

I pull most of the snow to the destination and as Im approaching the previous pile I drop the blade and stack whats there while lifting the ebling.


good pictures by the way. keep it up


----------



## Triple L

I agree with everything you said dean! 

Without a load of salt on it spins out pretty easy, I always like to keep a minimum of a half ton in there...

My Boss V hasnt been scraping all that good lately in the V postion, so I use the ebling everywhere to clean it bare... The centre is either a 1/2" to high or the wings are up a bit... Only problem with the V's is thier scraping ability in the scoop postion only works if the trucks at the correct heigth all the time...

I usually pull everything down and then go back and windrow all the ebling stuff away or push it up in the scoop position, altho on long pushes I always use the V right from the get go, and the ebling catches all the spill off and pulls that down and does the finish quality scrape...


----------



## J&R Landscaping

Nice pictures!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

after having a wideout and then going to a v. I favor the wideout for scraping.
I notice that on a truck with a sander a V will change like you said depending on the load. 
also the tornado / polycaster belt drive we have unload from the front, which I never really noticed till the other day. does your auger salter unload from the front?


----------



## 10elawncare

Where are you headed at speeds over 120mph with that truck? You're insane!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

ya he does over 120mph 




in reverse too! :laughing:


I think his speedo is broken.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Triple L;1196247 said:


> We're going down to pick them up next week now... We got alot of snow this week and I didnt feel like making a 20 hour drive after all that... I will post pics when its picked up and after I install it...
> 
> Here are a few pics for the time being,
> 
> Pic 1 - A typical "snowcone"
> 
> Pic 2 - I offically feel like I'm driving an old dinosaur now LOL... Being in the landscape industry, usually around 2000 hours everything is more less done or on its way out... But my trucks still running strong! Out of the 4 trucks I've owned, I've never owned a truck with more then 100,000 km's on it and this one just turned over 105,000...


I'll try to remember to snap a pic of the dash in my 05. 460 000 and still going like it just came off the lot.


----------



## Triple L

R.G.PEEL;1203878 said:


> I'll try to remember to snap a pic of the dash in my 05. 460 000 and still going like it just came off the lot.


Your 05's a duramax right? or is that one your ford?

How many hours on it? Thats an insane amount of km's!!!!


----------



## Triple L

thats a good load


----------



## EGLC

10elawncare;1203693 said:


> Where are you headed at speeds over 120mph with that truck? You're insane!


speedo broke...typical problem with the chevy/gmc's and a hidden warranty up to 80k miles through any GM dealer


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Triple L;1203892 said:


> Your 05's a duramax right? or is that one your ford?
> 
> How many hours on it? Thats an insane amount of km's!!!!


I was referring to the duramax but I the black ford I chirp you about is an 05 as well. It has 300 000 on it too.


----------



## Mark13

So it only took 11 pages to notice, but if your truck is an 05, why does it have the 03-04 grill and hood?


----------



## Triple L

Mark13;1204311 said:


> So it only took 11 pages to notice, but if your truck is an 05, why does it have the 03-04 grill and hood?


Who are you talking to?

My truck is an 04.5... old style, not the mega dome hood....


----------



## Mark13

Triple L;1204347 said:


> Who are you talking to?
> 
> My truck is an 04.5... old style, not the mega dome hood....


You, I thought it was an 05 for some reason.


----------



## Jelinek61

Triple L;1203914 said:


> thats a good load


Dang, that snow stacked up pretty good. Did you come to good ol michigan to pick up your new ebling yet?


----------



## lude1990

yea anything on that new ebling yet


----------



## Neige

Nice pics and vids Chad. Keep em coming.


----------



## Triple L

lude1990;1210334 said:


> yea anything on that new ebling yet


Planned on coming today but now thier calling for 2-4 here... It better happen this week cause I'm starting to get a little :realmad: myself at this stupid weather...


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

How long is the drive Chad?


----------



## Triple L

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1210769 said:


> How long is the drive Chad?


6-7 hours not including border crossing, meals, loading up of the blades, bringing them back, customs... It will most likely be a good 20 hour day when its all said and done... Kinda why I need atleast 2 days with no snow in the forcast..

Tuesday and Wed are looking alright now tho


----------



## JD Dave

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1210769 said:


> How long is the drive Chad?


About 6 hours we're picking up 3 blades.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

Triple L;1210791 said:


> 6-7 hours not including border crossing, meals, loading up of the blades, bringing them back, customs... It will most likely be a good 20 hour day when its all said and done... Kinda why I need atleast 2 days with no snow in the forcast..
> 
> Tuesday and Wed are looking alright now tho


Damn. Its all worth it though.


----------



## slongfellowii

JD Dave;1210793 said:


> About 6 hours we're picking up 3 blades.


Dave, are you picking them up assembled or not assembled? Truck blades could be set across the bed rails with the wings and mounts under. Tractor blades might be a different story.


----------



## Triple L

slongfellowii;1211108 said:


> Dave, are you picking them up assembled or not assembled? Truck blades could be set across the bed rails with the wings and mounts under. Tractor blades might be a different story.


We're taking a trailer! They are fully assembled! Even if they weren't assembled it would still be stupid to not take a trailer... I'm speaking for Dave here also and I know both of us could never even imagine setting anything on the bed rails of our pickups!


----------



## SnoPro Inc

Very nice! What kind of strobe/ LED beacon is that! Saw some of your videos on youtube and its super bright TripleL


----------



## dfd9

Hope you get some corn on the cob for lunch again. lololololol


----------



## Triple L

SnoPro Inc;1213622 said:


> Very nice! What kind of strobe/ LED beacon is that! Saw some of your videos on youtube and its super bright TripleL


Its a whelen twin LED beacon...they're stupid expensive... I can't remember but they're over $300 I believe... I have them on both trucks, but the other one has a different flash pattern...


----------



## Triple L

dfd9;1214487 said:


> Hope you get some corn on the cob for lunch again. lololololol


LOL  nope not today...

Blades are picked up, should be installed tomarrow but I just found out I got some loader work to do so we'll see! Keep checking in, I'll post a teaser pic in a few minutes


----------



## erkoehler

1 blade assembled will fit in a 8ft. bed


----------



## lawnproslawncar

Let's see the pics.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

Yeah Chad. Pics, pics pics, pics pics, pics.


----------



## Triple L

A NEW PAGE FOR NEW PICS


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

Very nice chad. Did dave go with to buy his new blades?


----------



## lude1990

Nice blades. Are the lift cylinders longer is what is giving it the extra lift??? is that one hose on the lift cylinder a little tight??? looks kind of like a sharp bend to me. Need more pics and video of it in action.


----------



## Triple L

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1215083 said:


> Very nice chad. Did dave go with to buy his new blades?


Yup it was quite the trip listening to Dave cry about sitting in a day cab all day long LOL


----------



## lawnproslawncar

Tell him to quit whinning. Lol

He could have taken the caddy. ;p


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

Triple L;1215139 said:


> Yup it was quite the trip listening to Dave cry about sitting in a day cab all day long LOL


BAHAHAHAH! That would of been a trip.


----------



## exmark

Nice blades. I probably missed it but what was the reason for buying a few more? Did you pick up another truck?


----------



## Triple L

lude1990;1215130 said:


> Nice blades. Are the lift cylinders longer is what is giving it the extra lift??? is that one hose on the lift cylinder a little tight??? looks kind of like a sharp bend to me. Need more pics and video of it in action.


They took some 1" out of the cylinders which equaled 4" higher lift...



exmark;1215213 said:


> Nice blades. I probably missed it but what was the reason for buying a few more? Did you pick up another truck?


No no, I only wanted to try one last year... Needed to unload a bit of money so I picked up another one for my 2009 2500HD Dmax extended cab shortbox... My dad drives that truck and to be quite honest I'm a little concerned for the blade and maby he might not like it... I'll post a lot more pics tomarrow after I install it, Lucky me gets to do all the fun stuff instead of doing all the loader work but its all good... so keep checking back! Who knows, it might be for sale next week LOL


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

Triple L;1215225 said:


> Needed to unload a bit of money


Hell you coulda given it to me. And you probably could of wrote it off too. "I gave 6,600 dollars to charity" this year. AHAHA


----------



## lawnproslawncar

What charity was that? Lao


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

lawnproslawncar;1215269 said:


> What charity was that? Lao


The I am always accepting free money charity!


----------



## JD Dave

Grandma drove. I've never has so many people pass me in my life. If Chad hadn't of sped up a cross country skiier would have passed us. Chad should just throw the plates away and get a slow moving vehicle sign. Lol


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

JD Dave;1215549 said:


> Grandma drove. I've never has so many people pass me in my life. If Chad hadn't of sped up a cross country skiier would have passed us. Chad should just throw the plates away and get a slow moving vehicle sign. Lol


It'd save him quite a bit of money if ya think about it.


----------



## slongfellowii

JD Dave;1215549 said:


> Grandma drove. I've never has so many people pass me in my life. If Chad hadn't of sped up a cross country skiier would have passed us. Chad should just throw the plates away and get a slow moving vehicle sign. Lol


He does know that the speed limits on this side of the border are in MPH not KPH.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

slongfellowii;1215756 said:


> He does know that the speed limits on this side of the border are in MPH not KPH.


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## PlatinumService

slongfellowii;1215756 said:


> He does know that the speed limits on this side of the border are in MPH not KPH.


his speedo is in MPH...... go figure


----------



## Jelinek61

Nice blades. Is one for Dave? 

His speedo is broken so he didnt wanna get a ticket in Michigan and have to deal with our boys in blue. hahah


----------



## JD Dave

Jelinek61;1216023 said:


> Nice blades. Is one for Dave?
> 
> His speedo is broken so he didnt wanna get a ticket in Michigan and have to deal with our boys in blue. hahah


2 of them are mine. Chad actually bought both of his blades from me.


----------



## Triple L

No pics today... Did 5.5 hours of loader work today and then tried doing this.... I'm fortunate, but have the worst luck out of anyone!!! Go figure, Out of 2 hitches and 2 wiring harness absolutly NOTHING fit my truck... I'm more then a little bit pissed off but I cant blame anyone other then ebling as they didnt label ANYTHING which is more then a little pathetic!

Chads famous words... "I can do anything" But I cant do crap when everything is backwards and wrong LOL


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1216231 said:


> No pics today... Did 5.5 hours of loader work today and then tried doing this.... I'm fortunate, but have the worst luck out of anyone!!! Go figure, Out of 2 hitches and 2 wiring harness absolutly NOTHING fit my truck... I'm more then a little bit pissed off but I cant blame anyone other then ebling as they didnt label ANYTHING which is more then a little pathetic!


Just so everyone knows I had 3 hitches on we gave Chad the 2 we thought they were. The other one was underneath both blades so we couldn't really get it out very easily. All the hitches looked the same in the dark. Also I'm not sure how your running the wiring harness but I'll bet you $100 it's long enough.


----------



## cet

That sucks Chad. Sounds like a lot of my days.

Things will get better. Tomorrow is 1/2 way through the winter.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

JD Dave;1216255 said:


> Also I'm not sure how your running the wiring harness but I'll bet you $100 it's long enough.


I agree, but I wish they were just a little longer.


----------



## greywynd

Look real close, just in case they used a black marker and wrote it on.


----------



## lude1990

that sucks hopefully things go better for ya soon


----------



## lawnproslawncar

Hey Chad, I found a new song for you about absolutely nothing. It's called "Brown Chicken Brown Cow" by Trace Adkins

It's a little addicting, same with Eric Church and his "Smoke A Little Smoke" song.


----------



## Triple L

lawnproslawncar;1217759 said:


> Hey Chad, I found a new song for you about absolutely nothing. It's called "Brown Chicken Brown Cow" by Trace Adkins
> 
> It's a little addicting, same with Eric Church and his "Smoke A Little Smoke" song.


HAHA I got tons of trace adkins and eric chruch on my phone... they're great! I've never heard that brown chicken brown cow song before...

Nothing better then plowing snow on a weekend listening to the American Top 40 count down hearing all the new great tune's that are starting thier way up the chart


----------



## chevyman51

Brown chicken brown cow is a good song if you like his other stuff you will like it


----------



## lawnproslawncar

They are great artists!

Always love the weekends, especially Jeff foxworthys countdown.


----------



## Jelinek61

Eric Church is the man. Listen to "Before She Does", "These Boots", and "Pledge Allegiance to the Hag"


----------



## Triple L

FINALLY GOT'ER UP AND RUNNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Triple L

............................


----------



## PlatinumService

is it everything you have ever dreamed of chad??


----------



## Triple L

Well now that all my problems are worked out it actually fits perfectly... It lifts JUST high enough as you can see in the pics... I'd be some pissed of I would have had to scew with the salter... The difference in lift highth is outragous! I'm not gonna say much as it's only made 1 pass soo far but right now I'm pretty happy... I'm pretty happy with building that little braket and hard mounting this controller also...


----------



## 3ipka

Holy efficency... I have to say you do a great job outfitting your trucks to make them as profitable as possible. Good luck with tonights storm, hope the new ebling works without a hitch....


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

Damn that thing lifts high. Higher than mine. Nice looking mount chad. Whats the story on the mount? Did Ebling have to ship you one?


----------



## Jelinek61

Glad to see you got it all figured out. You almost need some tail lights on the blade.


----------



## greywynd

I'd tend to agree some higher tail lights wouldn't be a bad idea, maybe even magnetics plugged into your trailer plug and stuck on the salter frame would work. 

I'd love to see a video from the side showing that lifting and lowering, it just looks 'wrong' somehow when it's raised in that one pic, like it shouldn't be bale to do that!!


----------



## JD Dave

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1224617 said:


> Damn that thing lifts high. Higher than mine. Nice looking mount chad. Whats the story on the mount? Did Ebling have to ship you one?


No he brought it to my shop and we installed it. Everything including the wiring harness was correct. Its all installed the way Ebling reccomends.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1225083 said:


> No he brought it to my shop and we installed it. Everything including the wiring harness was correct. Its all installed the way Ebling reccomends.


It still blows my mind how somehow magically it just all the suddon fit when me, my dad and adam couldn't figure it out and get it to fit..........

I'll take a few movies soon! It lifts sooo high the arms are digging into the rubber cutting edge a hair as they're on such a steep angle! We will not street the truck with the blade fully raised! Even on my stock heigth one I always leave it about half way down when driving... Ebling had commented on this and I ensured them don't worry about it... I don't have a bunch of ****** employees driving these trucks...


----------



## PTSolutions

does the 4 link setup interfere with the spread pattern?

its nice to have a swiss army knife truck but at the same time it brings about a whole 'nother slew of problems.


----------



## Triple L

ProTouchGrounds;1225601 said:


> does the 4 link setup interfere with the spread pattern?
> 
> its nice to have a swiss army knife truck but at the same time it brings about a whole 'nother slew of problems.


I'm not gonna say it dosent cause it depends on what you mean by interfere... Sure, a few kernals hit it, but it still spreads great!

What do you mean by swiss army knife truck? IMO, my trucks in the winter are as far from that as can be! Towing a trailer is a PITA, you can't put anything in the bed, really, you can't do anything with them besides plow and salt snow... Trucks are the biggest waste of money, so I figure I'm gonna milk these ones for all they got!

I got A LOT of cool movies and pics from our Snowmygod storm... Keep checking back


----------



## PTSolutions

> What do you mean by swiss army knife truck?


well, all the attachments are like the knives and i meant a versatile snow plowing vehicle i guess, and thats also what i mean about the headaches. what are you carrying around in the bed in the winter?? and our trailers get hooked up once or twice during the winter thats about it.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1225251 said:


> It still blows my mind how somehow magically it just all the suddon fit when me, my dad and adam couldn't figure it out and get it to fit..........


There's nothing magical about it, it's called patience. I won't even bring up power testing abilites.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1226536 said:


> There's nothing magical about it, it's called patience. I won't even bring up power testing abilites.


LOL! I love how this is all coming from such a smart and hard working guy... And he shows it, as he can't even step on a milk crate without falling threw LOL!

All in all, I did have the wrong controller so......


----------



## Jelinek61

Snowmygod....thats a good one. first time i've heard it. Everyone was saying snowmagedon, snowpocalypse and snowrape. haha


----------



## Triple L

The long awaited movie of the 3720 plowing some big time snow... Dosent even bog it down!!!


----------



## Triple L

To reply to a PM - The tires are mighty mow turf's... Ride quality and traction is far superior to r4's


----------



## cet

Chad that tractor moves a crazy amount of snow for it's size.


----------



## ff1221

Chad, is that a Lucknow blower?


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

Nice vid Chad.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

cet;1228770 said:


> Chad that tractor moves a crazy amount of snow for it's size.


Sure it does, look at the size of the ballast hanging off the back of it. Probably the same weight as the next size bigger tractor as well as being the same engine.

Chad, that thing probably has enough traction to push a Snoway Rev. you should look into one for it, you'd love it.


----------



## lude1990

looks sick man i cant wait to get my truck set up similar to it if this summer goes well


----------



## Triple L

cet;1228770 said:


> Chad that tractor moves a crazy amount of snow for it's size.


Im more then surprised myself, everyone said no way, it wount be able to push that...

Well then again, it weighs almost as much as a pickup, tractors 3500 lbs, loaders around 500, blowers 1500, front blades around 1000 plus the operator...


----------



## Triple L

ff1221;1228843 said:


> Chad, is that a Lucknow blower?


Ya I have 2 of them...


----------



## Triple L

R.G.PEEL;1228881 said:


> Sure it does, look at the size of the ballast hanging off the back of it. Probably the same weight as the next size bigger tractor as well as being the same engine.
> 
> Chad, that thing probably has enough traction to push a Snoway Rev. you should look into one for it, you'd love it.


Snoway Rev :laughing:

I'd love to put a 7-13 Horst snowwing on there but its alot of money to put out on something that only pushes for 2-3 hours on a good day....


----------



## Triple L

Such a simple simple movie, but by far one of my favorites, something about this is just tooo cool!

That woulda taken a good 15min with a front blade


----------



## ff1221

Triple L;1229488 said:


> Ya I have 2 of them...


Did they put the scraper on for you or was a modification you did yourself? Are you pleased with how well it cleans, does it cut right down through what you have driven on?


----------



## Triple L

ff1221;1229976 said:


> Did they put the scraper on for you or was a modification you did yourself? Are you pleased with how well it cleans, does it cut right down through what you have driven on?


I have 1 for sale, 1 came with the backdrag edge, the second we built... Wanna buy it?

Poly edges on everything, they work good

Figured I'd post that clip one more time on the new page...


----------



## ff1221

How big is it, I might be interested, PM me with a price and info.


----------



## Triple L

ff1221;1237347 said:


> How big is it, I might be interested, PM me with a price and info.


Actually I was all game on selling 1 but lately it seems one is always broken, I so swap between 1, run it while I fix the other one, it sits for a week or two and then the other one breaks again so I swap them out and put the fixed one back on... Must be nice to have 2-5K snowblowers sittin' around


----------



## ff1221

Triple L;1237363 said:


> Actually I was all game on selling 1 but lately it seems one is always broken, I so swap between 1, run it while I fix the other one, it sits for a week or two and then the other one breaks again so I swap them out and put the fixed one back on... Must be nice to have 2-5K snowblowers sittin' around


I understand completely, that's the snow removal game, only business that requires 2 times the amount of equipment it takes to actually get the job done.


----------



## PlatinumService

ff1221;1237680 said:


> I understand completely, that's the snow removal game, only business that requires 2 times the amount of equipment it takes to actually get the job done.


:laughing: I keep trying to tell my girlfriend that.... she just doesnt get it LOL


----------



## Triple L

Man, plowing 32' at a time cleans stuff up QUICK 

If only my older truck was white!!! They'd match pretty good together...


----------



## PlatinumService

i just stared at the pic for almost 5 mins.... really nice set up on the both of those trucks.looks like you can move some serious snow! instead of the older truck being white maybe your newer truck should be gm pewter lol


----------



## lude1990

looks good triple l you need to get a shot of you guys pulling side by side pulling some serious snow


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

Nice pic chad. Atleast someone is getting snow to plow. Hopefully after this winter business with pick up. I.E. Get some of the low ballers outta the scene in my area.


----------



## dfd9

Triple L;1241859 said:


> Man, plowing 32\' at a time cleans stuff up QUICK
> 
> If only my older truck was white!!! They\'d match pretty good together...


How many meters would that be?


----------



## PlatinumService

dfd9;1242417 said:


> How many meters would that be?


google it Thumbs Up


----------



## Triple L

lude1990;1241926 said:


> looks good triple l you need to get a shot of you guys pulling side by side pulling some serious snow


 I know! Trying to get all the equipment on the same site at once is almost impossible tho!

Thanks for the comments guys!



dfd9;1242417 said:


> How many meters would that be?


Thats 9.75 meters wide, or about 45-50 cobs of corn for your measurements HAHAHA


----------



## lawnproslawncar

> Thats 9.75 meters wide, or about 45-50 cobs of corn for your measurements HAHAHA


Can we convert that to width in KERNALS? I'm still having troubles with my cobs...none seem to be the same length.


----------



## Triple L

So this was kinda interesting...


A Man;1174824 said:


> You're close but salt weighs 2200lbs per yard, add 400lbs
> 
> Boss plow actually weights 950 with mount so I'd bet a breakfast that loaded with two yards of salt you're more than 14000lbs.
> 
> Not like I'm one to talk but it would be very interesting to see what it actually came out to. (you have to be in the truck during the weigh down


Today I went and scaled my truck

With the boss blade, salter, and backblade with 1 1/2 yards of salt and 3 bags of ice melter with me in the truck came to 13,029 lbs...

We weighted a yard of salt and it came to exactly 2200 lbs plus or minus 50 lbs.. So with a full jagg (2yards/2 ton) and everything the truck is a hair under 14,000 lbs 

My '10 2500HD extended cab weighted in at 12,127 lbs with 1 1/2 yards and a straigt blade up front and the back blade

I cannot belive how the new body style extended cab weighs soo much less then a old body style day cab.... when the salters arnt all that much smaller and they both have the same backblades and the boss can only be 100 lbs more heavy then a 9.5' straight blade

So all in all I won the bet but Im gonna call it a draw as 25 lbs is rediclus in the whole skeem of things LOL


----------



## CGM Inc.

These days you measure the quality of a vehicle in its weight! Advanced materials over steel to increase fuel efficiency. There is only so much you can do with an engine...weight is a well overlooked factor in North America! A vehicle has to be heavy to be good handling and solid road feel....BS!

If a new model comes out at a lower weight the designers did a good job!

A "wet yard" and a "dry yard" of salt also makes a big impact on the scale


----------



## CGM Inc.

uuuuppppsss


----------



## Triple L

Cedar Grounds;1253328 said:


> A "wet yard" and a "dry yard" of salt also makes a big impact on the scale


I agree, but it was a brand new load, I actually had to wait for the truck to drive away so we both got the exact same salt...

I guess the engineers are doing a good job, as the '10 feels alot heavier then my 04 just driving it... but in all reality i guess there's a difference in 3500 and 2500HD to....


----------



## CGM Inc.

Oh for sure in your case it is accurate.
Just can't say you drive 1/2 the night in a wet storm and you still have the same weight of salt in it.
Not sure what it will add but a couple pounds for sure 
I wonder the same thing about a 2500 to a 3500 if the springs are stiffer or not. Some 3500 have a bigger rear axle vs a 2500 other then that ?


----------



## Triple L

well the 3500 has larger front calipers also, when i did the pads i thought they were all the same, but the first set of pads that were for a 2500HD ended up being too small... so they're a few small things that nobody knows about i guess...


----------



## dieseld

PlatinumService;1241875 said:


> i just stared at the pic for almost 5 mins.... really nice set up on the both of those trucks.looks like you can move some serious snow! instead of the older truck being white maybe your newer truck should be gm pewter lol


X2. Why didnt you just buy a pewter one instead of the white color?


----------



## Triple L

dieseld;1253353 said:


> X2. Why didnt you just buy a pewter one instead of the white color?


I really like white, I think its the nicest colour truck out there, I'll never buy another truck that isnt white... My 04 was a stupid good deal, that I couldnt pass up, even tho I didnt even need a truck at the time... I bought it then sold my ol' 96 F250 so it was a nice step up... Even tho it wasnt the colour I wanted but I dont mind it, I just like having everything the same, not 1 blue, 1 red, 1 green, 3 white, 2 black ect. ect.


----------



## PlatinumService

Triple L;1253388 said:


> I really like white, I think its the nicest colour truck out there, I'll never buy another truck that isnt white... My 04 was a stupid good deal, that I couldnt pass up, even tho I didnt even need a truck at the time... I bought it then sold my ol' 96 F250 so it was a nice step up... Even tho it wasnt the colour I wanted but I dont mind it, I just like having everything the same, not 1 blue, 1 red, 1 green, 3 white, 2 black ect. ect.


its funny because white trucks can be the ugliest trucks on the road,but a few nice chrome touches and tinted windows they become the sharpest trucks on the road.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L;1253388 said:


> I really like white, I think its the nicest colour truck out there, I'll never buy another truck that isnt white... My 04 was a stupid good deal, that I couldnt pass up, even tho I didnt even need a truck at the time... I bought it then sold my ol' 96 F250 so it was a nice step up... Even tho it wasnt the colour I wanted but I dont mind it, I just like having everything the same, not 1 blue, 1 red, 1 green, 3 white, 2 black ect. ect.


hey! I have 1 green, 1 white, 1 red, 1 black but they are all dodge 
when I become a millionaire snowplower I will get all black and a few of those green machines maybe...


----------



## CGM Inc.

I hate white.......but a white Dodge is OK 
Silver is my color of choice!


----------



## Triple L

Cedar Grounds;1253454 said:


> Silver is my color of choice!


Comes natural with your age I guess


----------



## lude1990

So any snow up there to show some snow pulling action ???


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1253470 said:


> Comes natural with your age I guess


Could say that.....and cleaned enough black vehicles so that I'm sick of it!
Silver you drive all year and don't see anything on it (not that I would do that but you could)


----------



## musclecarboy

I bought salt at a place that gives you the scale ticket and my truck was 9640lb without a blade... so less than a ton of salt and I'm over the GVWR! LOL!

I made the stupid mistake of getting a white truck instead of another pewter one.... Chad I'm doing too many things similar to you, it worries me.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I heard MTO was out today around the 407 going after salters!!!!


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1253751 said:


> I heard MTO was out today around the 407 going after salters!!!!


Overweight is the quickest way for them to cash in.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I scaled in and out today too. I had a CC dually, with the plow on, with a tandem axle dump trailer behind it, with a load of demoition garbage in it. I went in at 6500 KGs. Fairly similar to your plow rig, Just with 2x the axles and 2.5x the tires carrying it. lol


----------



## cet

Chad isn't your white truck gas?

I have a pewter and white truck also and 2 red and 4 more white. If I get a good deal the last think I will worry about is colour. I don't letter any of my trucks so they don't all need to be the same.

I like the white one's but I can't seem to keep any of them clean in this weather.


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1253712 said:


> I bought salt at a place that gives you the scale ticket and my truck was 9640lb without a blade... so less than a ton of salt and I'm over the GVWR! LOL!
> 
> I made the stupid mistake of getting a white truck instead of another pewter one.... Chad I'm doing too many things similar to you, it worries me.


Whats your gvrw Tom? myns 9996, they'res no way your over...

Well if your doing things similar to me you must be doing something right LOL... not too many 22 year olds have 1/4 of what I've got 



cet;1253770 said:


> Chad isn't your white truck gas?
> 
> I have a pewter and white truck also and 2 red and 4 more white. If I get a good deal the last think I will worry about is colour. I don't letter any of my trucks so they don't all need to be the same.
> 
> I like the white one's but I can't seem to keep any of them clean in this weather.


Both my trucks are dirtymax's Chris.... Bare minimum here is 2500HD diesel LT... anything less and I wount even look at it...

Even if you dont letter them to me its just a personal thing i guess, when they're all sittin at the shop something just looks good IMO when everything all matches... Kinda like Daves (both farmer dave and gmc driver, awesome fleets cause everythings matches more less)


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1253388 said:


> I really like white, I think its the nicest colour truck out there, I'll never buy another truck that isnt white... My 04 was a stupid good deal, that I couldnt pass up, even tho I didnt even need a truck at the time... I bought it then sold my ol' 96 F250 so it was a nice step up... Even tho it wasnt the colour I wanted but I dont mind it, I just like having everything the same, not 1 blue, 1 red, 1 green, 3 white, 2 black ect. ect.


What's wrong with 2 black........?!!!!


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1253996 said:


> What's wrong with 2 black........?!!!!


To keep them clean......


----------



## pusher21

Triple L;1253298 said:


> So this was kinda interesting...
> 
> Today I went and scaled my truck
> 
> With the boss blade, salter, and backblade with 1 1/2 yards of salt and 3 bags of ice melter with me in the truck came to 13,029 lbs...
> 
> We weighted a yard of salt and it came to exactly 2200 lbs plus or minus 50 lbs.. So with a full jagg (2yards/2 ton) and everything the truck is a hair under 14,000 lbs
> 
> My '10 2500HD extended cab weighted in at 12,127 lbs with 1 1/2 yards and a straigt blade up front and the back blade
> 
> I cannot belive how the new body style extended cab weighs soo much less then a old body style day cab.... when the salters arnt all that much smaller and they both have the same backblades and the boss can only be 100 lbs more heavy then a 9.5' straight blade
> 
> So all in all I won the bet but Im gonna call it a draw as 25 lbs is rediclus in the whole skeem of things LOL


I bet the duramax and allison will add a couple pounds too to the day cab truck

Edit: thought the 10 was a 6ltr


----------



## DeVries

Mr.Markus;1253996 said:


> What's wrong with 2 black........?!!!!


I've got 5 all black, hard to keep clean but look really good clean. Graffix stand out on them real well also.


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1253963 said:


> Whats your gvrw Tom? myns 9996, they'res no way your over...
> 
> Well if your doing things similar to me you must be doing something right LOL... not too many 22 year olds have 1/4 of what I've got
> 
> Both my trucks are dirtymax's Chris.... Bare minimum here is 2500HD diesel LT... anything less and I wount even look at it...
> 
> Even if you dont letter them to me its just a personal thing i guess, when they're all sittin at the shop something just looks good IMO when everything all matches... Kinda like Daves (both farmer dave and gmc driver, awesome fleets cause everythings matches more less)


My sticker is 11,400 and I'm 9,640 without a blade or any salt.

Grant, I find it hard to believe you were only 6500KG going in. You must not have had much weight of garbage. Truck and blade have to be 4000-4500kg, trailer 1500+kg, garbage 500kg?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Actually a pretty accurate breakdown. Lol, Why does every response to something I write on here start with 'I find that hard to believe'? I have a slip from a legal for sales electronic scalehouse. 13 500 lbs is a lot of weight considering I was likening it to Chad's loaded pickup with salt and both blades on.


----------



## Grassman09

DeVries;1256203 said:


> I've got 5 all black, hard to keep clean but look really good clean. Graffix stand out on them real well also.


They do Allard. Thumbs Up


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1256232 said:


> My sticker is 11,400 and I'm 9,640 without a blade or any salt.
> 
> Grant, I find it hard to believe you were only 6500KG going in. You must not have had much weight of garbage. Truck and blade have to be 4000-4500kg, trailer 1500+kg, garbage 500kg?


Wow Tom, your truck is some heavy eh! Considering we own nearly identical trucks... In the summer with me in it and a full tank of fuel I'm at 6800 lbs day in and day out! So now add a crew cab and 2 extra tires on your truck and I guess the salter is pretty heavy duty! You'll be at 14,000 lbs just with your front blade and a full jagg of salt, and no rear blade on either..... Interesting!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Its all the extra carbon!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Tom I thought I told you, NO FAT CHICKS!


----------



## musclecarboy

LOL shut up guys. Yeah Chad I'm guessing the salter weighs over 1000lbs. The crew cab has to add considerable weight too. Between both those things, I wouldn't be surprised if its 2,000+lbs. I was kinda upset when I went to a place that actually weighs and gives you the ticket... I just assumed I was around 8,000 empty. The salter could physically fit more like 7,000lbs so if I was full to the brim with a blade it would be 16,000+lb.... the brakes would LOVE that hahaha


----------



## Triple L

This is ebings new easy disconnect feature LOL

They're a great blade, but I guess if you dont take them off after every storm this is what happens....

I cant stop laughing EVERY TIME I watch this movie HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :laughing:


----------



## CGM Inc.

At least the skid was warm this time around!


----------



## Squires

:crying:Ouch my pawl hurts haha


----------



## WIPensFan

Triple L, is that your T110? I'm thinking of getting one. Tell me what you think of it.


----------



## Triple L

WIPensFan;1267611 said:


> Triple L, is that your T110? I'm thinking of getting one. Tell me what you think of it.


Its just a rental to load salt for the winter... Me and everyone else who has used it thinks its the biggest POS ever!!! I'd never buy one... its slow, loud, has no balls, very tipsy with 1/2 yard of salt, track slacks off all the time... Just a POS, and that one only has 400 hours on it... On my youtube account theres a movie of it trying to cold start... its not very good at that either....


----------



## WIPensFan

Triple L;1267627 said:


> Its just a rental to load salt for the winter... Me and everyone else who has used it thinks its the biggest POS ever!!! I'd never buy one... its slow, loud, has no balls, very tipsy with 1/2 yard of salt, track slacks off all the time... Just a POS, and that one only has 400 hours on it... On my youtube account theres a movie of it trying to cold start... its not very good at that either....


Thanks, sounds like you like it then?! Maybe I will rethink it then, the one I'm looking at is a rental to. Never run one though.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

Triple L;1267545 said:


> This is ebings new easy disconnect feature LOL
> 
> They're a great blade, but I guess if you dont take them off after every storm this is what happens....
> 
> I cant stop laughing EVERY TIME I watch this movie HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :laughing:


Not sure if Jim would approve of that method or not. Either way it had to come off. HAH. Were your plugs unplugged before hand? I accidentally pulled away from mine one day with it plugged in and I pulled the wire out of the terminal that connects to the smaller post on the solenoid. It was a easy fix. Just recrimped a new end on the wire and bolted it back down.


----------



## Triple L

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1267656 said:


> Not sure if Jim would approve of that method or not. Either way it had to come off. HAH. Were your plugs unplugged before hand? I accidentally pulled away from mine one day with it plugged in and I pulled the wire out of the terminal that connects to the smaller post on the solenoid. It was a easy fix. Just recrimped a new end on the wire and bolted it back down.


On the white truck everything was unplugged.... I didnt plan on it being so dramatic on my other truck, everything was hooked up on that one LOL


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1267753 said:


> On the white truck everything was unplugged.... I didnt plan on it being so dramatic on my other truck, everything was hooked up on that one LOL


Who knew hooking a skid steer to a back blade and driving away would be dramatic. I suppose you'll be calling about warranty on the plugs today. LOL


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1267759 said:


> Who knew hooking a skid steer to a back blade and driving away would be dramatic. I suppose you'll be calling about warranty on the plugs today. LOL


and I guess thats why soft mounting the plugs is the better way as everything is perfect right.... The hard mounted ones woulda been F'd up if that happened tho...


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1267765 said:


> and I guess thats why soft mounting the plugs is the better way as everything is perfect right.... The hard mounted ones woulda been F'd up if that happened tho...


The exact opposite. With hard mounted it just wrecks the plugs on the blade end which are easy to fix, when they're soft mounted it pulls the entire harness and it could cut the wires anywhere. Alot easier trouble shooting the hard mounted. What do you care your great at wiring an Ebling anyways.


----------



## JD Dave

If you ever get a girl friend ask her if she'd rather be hard or soft mounted.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

Triple L;1267753 said:


> On the white truck everything was unplugged.... I didnt plan on it being so dramatic on my other truck, everything was hooked up on that one LOL


HAHAH



JD Dave;1267773 said:


> If you ever get a girl friend ask her if she'd rather be hard or soft mounted.


I wish we had a "like" button. That was to funny.


----------



## BIG"J"

Maybe put a little magic juices :redbounce:redbounce in those pocket before you hook it up the next time. Plus better check the thing over, somethng got to be bent. Never had one come out that hard.


----------



## Triple L

*NEW VIDEO*

The Ultimate Plow Truck


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Is this for a new SIMA type award?


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;1406768 said:


> Is this for a new SIMA type award?


This is called no snow and being bored. I wish my trucks were that clean. At least one of them.

Looks good Chad.


----------



## Triple L

Triple L;1406757 said:


> *NEW VIDEO*
> 
> The Ultimate Plow Truck


Thanks Chris, I spent the better part of the day on the 09 cleaning it and about half an hour on this truck today so I figured I'd be nice to it and let it be a star on youtube hahaha


----------



## PORTER 05

that gold chevy is sick, the not f'ing around crew!


----------



## Triple L

Im loving the comment someone just posted on youtube "thats the most bada$$ plow truck" haha thanks


----------



## IMAGE

What Pioneer Nav system is that? Is it a DVD also? I would like one like that if i could find a used one for a couple hundo I would do it.


----------



## Triple L

IMAGE;1407119 said:


> What Pioneer Nav system is that? Is it a DVD also? I would like one like that if i could find a used one for a couple hundo I would do it.


I'm pretty sure its the avic 1000 or something along those lines... I don't have time to watch dvd's that option was $100 more and I could really careless about it... Overall I'm very happy with the stereo other then evernow and then its a little slow and u have to push the station your trying to change it to twice or a little harder to wake it up but then its real good... The newest version of that stereo will be going in my 09 this year hopefully!


----------



## getsum

what no start up!!! lets hear her run Thumbs Up :laughing:


----------



## CGM Inc.

surprise, surprise....


----------



## greywynd

What, surprised it has 179 views? 

As far as the ad, that's why I run Adblock Plus!!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Thats funny cedar. Do u spend any money with google 
Or just use the promos


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1408116 said:


> Thats funny cedar. Do u spend any money with google
> Or just use the promos


I spend money on Google and it works quiet well for me!


----------



## Triple L

I cant believe people even look at the ad's at the end of a movie... Thats the first time I've ever payed attention to it haha


----------

